# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  POTPOMOGNUTA U KB OSIJEK

## rvukovi2

Drage forumašice, otvaram vam novu temu o potpomognutoj u KBO.
Prethodnu sam zaključala, a vi, ako na prethodnoj istoimenoj temi imate nešto značajno i vrijedno što se ne treba obrisati sažmite i pošaljite nekoj od nas tri moderatorice na pp pa ćemo uvrstiti u ovaj prvi post.

I molim vas da kad pišete vodite računa o pravilima koja su istaknuta
 ovdje.

Molim da ne chatate, vjerujem da ste sve dovoljno razumne, zrele i obzirne prema svim korisnicima podforuma koji na ovoj temi traže prije svega korisne podatke.

Svima u postupcima rudarski SRETNO!!!

----------


## adriana_d

ja sam tek sad skuzila da je ovdje nastavak od potpomognute u slavoniji  :Smile:   trebala si tako napisati,samo drugi dio  :Wink:   ja se evo spremam i krecem u bolnicu.vidim da je rene rekla da ide dr P za Zg pa cu i ja doci ranije da uspije me pregledati...izgleda draga da cemo sve tri u nedjelju na  aih..bar cemo biti skupa,a muzevi na kavici :D  :D .. ja mislim da popovic sutra ne radi(nemoj me drzati za rijec), zato sto je u nedjelju dezuran cijeli nad do ponedjeljka ujutro.. mislite na nas da se danas vratimo pametnije  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  pusa  :Heart:

----------


## Bea

znači da missy i ja u subotu ćemo tamo čekati cijeli dan ako nema dr. P.

----------


## adriana_d

cure bit ce dr P sutra u bolnici tako da mozete doci...joj gianna ili rene javite se jel uopce nisam pametna.sad sam napravila LH test i crta mi je skoro ista ko glavna,kad se zagledas tek onda vidis razliku,neznam sta da radim?pomozite..  :Smile:

----------


## gianna

Adriana imaš pozitivan test. Znači pikaš se odmah i ideš sutra jel tako?
Rene drago mi je zbog tvog vrijednog endometrija.
Kod mene fabulous situation...baš mi se sviđa moj folikul i endometrij   :Grin:  negdje oko 19 mm, end 9,7.

Ja bih htjela dopustiti hcg da djeluje pa bih radije išla u nedjelju (ako se budem pikala danas)...iako još nisam napravila test.

----------


## adriana_d

e draga,pikat cu se navecer i idem u nedjelju ujutro na aih,i ti isto? cekam jos da mi se doktro javi ali to je to..kako ces ti,sama si dat ili ces ici u bolnicu u 22h?hocemo zajedno?

----------


## Rene2

Hej, ajde da ovdje ne pišemo više. Ima tema ODBROJAVANJE, pa se tamo možemo dogovarati.

Ovo je namijenjeno za korisne informacije, a mi opet krenula sa zachatavanjem.

Uglavnom, od korisnih informacija:

U KB Osijek na odjelu ginekologije postoji ASA (antisterilitetna ambulanta) na kojoj rade 3 liječnika (dr. Popović, dr. Vlahović i dr. Šijanović)

Ja znam samo da dr. Popović radi utorkom i petkom ASA, a četvrtkom UZV. Srijedom i petkom operacije i laparoskopije.

Ono što on voli: uvijek dođite s uputnicom na 3.dc na UZV pa će vam on reći što i kako dalje (poželjno je da prethodno napravite hormonski status na 3.dc, papa i briseve, te VM/VD spermiogram u IVF laboratoriju)

Priznaje samo spermiogram iz IVF laboratorija, koj potpisuje dr. Srb sa dijagnozom.

----------


## adriana_d

evocure,ja sam danas popodne dobila svoj ovitrelle i sutra ujutro u 09.30h krece moja prva inseminacija..drzite fige da samo sve prodje u redu,a dalje kako bude  :Rolling Eyes:   sretna sam sto nisam sama i sto ce gianna biti sa mnom,super   :Kiss:   javim vam sutra kako je sve proslo,pozz  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## adriana_d

evo ga,obavili smo i to...upravo sam dosla iz bolnice gdje sam obavila svoj prvi AIH! nije nista strasno,nista ne boli i sve je proslo u najboljem redu..samo sto je malo teze dosao do moje maternice pa ju je morao malo prikljestiti i jedino je to malo zabolilo,a ostalo sve 5!! gianna,nadam se da smo uspjele :D   :Smile:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## gianna

Prošla je (nadam se uspješno) moja prva inseminacija. Želim popraviti grozan prosjek uspješnosti tog postupka.

Doktor kao i uvijek nam je bio raspoložen i sve je prošlo ok. 
Došli smo oko pola deset. Sestri na prvom katu pozvonili, predali kartone (+ uputnica za spermiogram) i uzorak ejakulata. (dan ranije smo dobile sterilne posudice za muževe kod sestre Ester - tražili su da se to obavi kod kuće).
Smjestili su nas u sobu na istom katu. Ostale u spavaćici i čekale da nas zovu (nema potrebe nositi ogrtač). Očekivali smo da ćemo barem sat vremena čekati dok "operu" uzorak, ali nakon nešto više od pola sata adriana je bila na redu. 
Postupak...sestra vas odvede u susjednu prostoriju i instruira kako sjesti/leći na stol. Doktor vas opere/obriše s gazom ili vatom dok sestra polijeva s nekom tekućinom. Uz pomoć njihovih alatki vas otvori i nešto "čačka" prije nego injicira ejakulat.
Sve skupa mislim da ne traje više od 10 min. Sestra vas zamoli da se prebacite na krevet na kojemu vas odveze natrag u sobu. Doktor savjetuje da se miruje u sobi od 15 min do 2 h.  Mi smo odjavile naš boravak oko pola dvanaest.

Pozdrav našem vrijednom doktoru! Pitamo se kad on ne radi  :Saint:

----------


## Reni76

*gianna, adriana_d*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 da vam objema budu uspješni AIH-ovi

----------


## adriana_d

joj draga kako si ti to lijepo sve napisala  :Smile:   :Smile:  ja evo odmaram kuci,malo me probada dole,ali ok je  :Smile:  VIDJET CEMO SUTRA KAKO JE!! jesi dobro? bilo je dobro  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Bea

Čestitam gianna i adriana_d!!!
držim palčeve da sve bude ok.
Ja sam danas bila na folikulometriji i sve ide po planu oko 13 sati odradila prvo bokanje menopurom. Nažalost trtaroš sam pa sam otišla na hitnu (nisam iz Osijeka) da me piknu, i to su odradili bez problema. Ako bude sve išlo po planu sutra još jedna boca, a u ponedjeljak opet na UZV.

Pozdrav!  :Embarassed:

----------


## adriana_d

hvala draga i drzim fige da sve bude ok i da tvoji folikuli brzo i veliko naradtu :D   :Smile:  vjerovatno smo se i srele danas..ja sam ona koja je hodala gore dole s torbom  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  malo sam nervozna bila :D

----------


## adriana_d

nema nikoga danas na forumu??!!  :Sad:   :Sad:   a ja cekam i cekam, a ono sipak :D  evo ja sam vam danas ok,jucer me je jak boljelo da sam morala tabletu popiti,a danas malo manje..pocela sam sa utricima pa cemo vidjeti sta nas ceka  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Rene2

Na ovoj temi samo korisne informacije, dobile smo upozorenje od moderatorice.

Imamo odbrojavanje za pisanje iskustava.  :Bye:

----------


## LASTAVICA

Ej curke,može li netko objasniti ovo?
Tek sam se registrirala a već neke promjene.

----------


## Rene2

Nikakve promjene. Samo moderatorica radi svoj posao.

Zbog ograničene veličine na serveru neke teme se zaključavaju, pa nakon određenog vremena brišu.

Ovu temu ne bi trebalo zachatati.

----------


## missy

Ajde sad moje Osječanke sa iskustvom,s obzirom da se ovaj ciklus pikam sa *menopurom*,gdje je najjeftiniji??
Gdje ga kupujete s obzirom da mu cijena varira turbo. :/ 

*Rene 2* hvala ti...  :Kiss:  
*adriana-d*,ja sam bila u subotu sa mužom,dakle znamo se za sljedeći put..  ~~~~~~~~~~za tebe i tvog  :Saint:   !!!
*Bea*  :Love:   ,znači i tebe znam   :Embarassed:  

*Suuupeeermaaannnn*  :Heart:

----------


## adriana_d

hay missy,za menopur ti ja nemam pojma jer se jos nikad nisam bola, nisam isla sa stimulacijom..mozda cu i ja ako neuspijemo ovaj put  :Sad:   da,sigurno se znamo,samo neznam tocno koja si jer su bile dvije cure u subotu i oba dvije s muzem  :Smile:   pretpostavljam da si ti ona s kratkom kosom?? :D  na sta ides ti,aih ili ivf? hcala ti na vibricama,nadam se da ce uspjeti  :Smile:   gianna,di si mi nestala????

----------


## missy

...ja sam ona duge crne kose...idem na AIH....   :Wink:

----------


## Superman

*missy*,   :Love:  Za kupovinu Menopura možda će ti najbolje znati reći *Rene*, ona je sad nedavno kupovala.... Ja sam kupovala prije godinu dana. Tada je pakiranje od 10 ampula bilo nešto manje od 1500 kn.

Cure, sretno!

----------


## adriana_d

:Smile:   :Smile:  ajde bas mi je drago!!najbolje da pitas rene za menopure..ona nam sada u 08h ima aih i vibram za tebe da bude sve ok~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~drz  i se  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Bea

missy ja sam se isto ovaj ciklus pikala s menopurom.
jedno pakovanje (10 kom.) platila sam 1440 kn.
za ovaj ckilus potrošila sam samo tri ampule,jer sutra sam na punkciji.
u mađi je jeftiniji za nekih 100 kn, tamo je jedino jako jeftin merional skoro tri puta (10 ampula oko 500 kn). Dr. P. sam pitala za merional ali je on rekao da uzmem menopur što sam i napravila.
Cijene su za menopur približno iste u svim ljekarnama, ovisi da li plaćate karticom ili gotovinom.
Nadam se da sam barem malo pomogla.

----------


## Bea

sutra sam u 8 sati na punkciji. Ovo je moj 2 IVF prvi je bio iz prirodnog cikulsa, sada 3-7 dc klomifen 8-11 dc jedna amula menopura.
Ovakav vam je protokol:
1. napraviti sve pretrage, a to su:
   krvna grupa i Rh faktor, markere na hepatitis B i C, markere na 
   HIV, obrisak cerviksa, MM mikrobiološku analizu ejakulata
2. pregled anesteziologa (ponijeti nalaz krvne slike)
3. na sam dan punkcije doći na tašte u dogovoreno vrijeme, uzeti karton i 
   sačekati doktora na UZV
4. poslije toga otići na 1. kat i javiti se sestri Ester i ona će vas smjestiti. 
   uzorak MM ili je poneo ili tamo da. U sobi se presvučete i čekate da vas 
   pozovu. uUsali prvo vas operu, pripreme, zatim dođe anesteziolog i s 
   vama razmjeni par rečenica i kreće davanje anestezije koju i ne 
   osjetite (mislim da traje 10-tak min.).Budite se u šok sobi i voze vas u 
   sobu gdje odležite od 1-2 sata. Doktor vam kaže koliko js ste dobili i 
   nakon toga slijedi najgore nekoliko dana čekanja (2-4 dana) kada vas 
   zovu i kažu koliko je oplođeno i kada da dođete.

----------


## LASTAVICA

Bea,hvala.
Ovako detaljno  nitko do sada nije opisao postupak.
I mene to čeka uskoro.

----------


## adriana_d

bea, sretno danas!!!!

----------


## Rene2

Bea, sretno danas! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
BTW jučer si trebala biti sa mnom u sobi, ali sam kasnije čula da te dr. P odgodio za danas!

Ja sam isto kao ti bila na klomifenima i ukupno 8 ampula menopura (8.dc  2, a nakon toga po jednu). Izgleda da si ti super reagirala kad te poslao na punkciju. Kod mene je bilo samo 4 folikula.

Što se tiče Menopura: ja sam ih kupila u NA u ljekarni Benić-Zorić tamo sam ih platila 1.353,77kn, što je čista cijena prema HZZO bez marže. Naime, ta naša ljekarna baš nema puno narudžbi za Menopur (1-2 godišnje) pa ne uzimaju maržu, osim ako se plaća karticom, tada je 6% skuplje.

Ostalo mi je još 2 menopura, što ću sačuvati za slučaj da ne uspije ovaj jučerašnji AIH.

----------


## katarina

rene2 od srca ti želim da tvoj jučerašnji AIH postane dobitni  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Bea

Hvala cure.
Danas u 9 bila punkcija, dobili 4 js, a jajnici me bole za poluditi, čak su mi radili šav na stjenci rodnice. Ovaj put zbog stimulacije je bilo gadno.

----------


## DUSICA1

Danas sam odradila svoju prvu folikulometriju 8 dc, desni jajnik 11,5  11,5   11,5 3 folikula, lijevi 11 jedan folikul. Dr je rekao da ima vremena da jos narastu, a ja se ponadala da prestaje bockanje. Ne znam  jel to dobo ili trebaju biti veci. Koliko mm trebaju biti da bi radili punkciju. U petak idem na drugu folikulometriju.

----------


## adriana_d

sretno bea i nadam se da ce se dobro razviti i da ce transfer proci dobro  :Smile:   :Smile:   mene su nakon inseminacije jajnici jako bolili dva dana,uopce nemam pojma zasto.sad je sve ok,jedino ako se malo vise napregnem zna me zaboliti, i to me zbunjuje??!!pozz  :Kiss:

----------


## Rene2

sretno Bea! Neka zak oji dan ideš na uspješni transfer.

----------


## Reni76

Cure, kojeg mi doktora preporučate u KBO?
Jednom sam bila kod doktora Vlahovića na sistematskom i kakav je on?

----------


## gianna

Ja idem kod dr. Popovića. 
Od mene o njemu samo najbolje...no, ja nisam nešto iskusna pa bi bilo bolje da one koje su uspjele da nam kažu svoje mišljenje.

Reni kada je MB?

----------


## gianna

Bea JUNAKINJO!

----------


## Reni76

> Reni kada je MB?


Nismo se baš proslavili u Mb, uopće nisam regirala na stimulaciju, ništa folikula, piše sve na odbrojavanju

----------


## Bea

Hvala svima na podršci.
Reni76 moja preporuka dr. P. Uvijek je tu kada ti treba, ima razumijevanja, ljubazan. Sve najbolje o dr. P. 
Mislim da su i drugi ok, samo dr. Šijanović je često odstutan, pa znam da ga je teško uloviti (frendica mi je išla kod njega).

----------


## Bea

Dušice 1 folikuli ti moraju još rasti tek je 8dc, tako da će ti doc. pratiti 
rast folikula svaki ili svaki drugi dan. Meni su bili preko 20. Punkcija ti ide tek kada LH test bude pozitivan (pripremi si trakice, trebat će ti). 
Želim ti punooooooooooooo velikih folkiula  :Embarassed:

----------


## philipa

Reni ja preporučam dr.Vlahovića...
Nekad susretljivost sama po sebi nije dovoljna...  :Grin:

----------


## DUSICA1

Ja isto preporucujem dr Vlahovica

----------


## adriana_d

ja preporucujem dr popovica...koliko sam s njim imala  kontakta super mi je,susretljiv je,uvijek je tu kad treba bial nedjelja ili subota!!  :Smile:

----------


## Bea

philipa mislim da su svi doktori ok kao što sam napisala.
O dr. P. govoim na temelju vlastitog iskustva, kod drugih u KBO nisam bila, ali mislim da je svaki dobar na svoj način.

----------


## lea22

Bok cure!

Nova sam na forumu ali imamiskustva s dr. Šijanovićem i toplo vam ga svima preporučam. Taj čovjek ima godine i godine iskustva, brojne pacijentice i zaista zna što radi.

----------


## lea22

Bok cure!

Nova sam na forumu ali imamiskustva s dr. Šijanovićem i toplo vam ga svima preporučam. Taj čovjek ima godine i godine iskustva, brojne pacijentice i zaista zna što radi.

----------


## Bea

Bok cure!

nisam imala snage se javiti, jer sam očajna u petak mi je javljeo ništa od transfera jer se js nisu oplodile.
Sada sam malo došla sebi i pokušat ću preko ljeta skupiti snage da krenemo ponovo u avanturu MPO.

Pozdrav!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Rene2

Bea  :Love:

----------


## Superman

*Bea*,   :Sad:   :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novi pokušaj na jesen!

----------


## adriana_d

joj Bea,bas mi je zao  :Sad:   :Sad:   drzi se!!!  :Love:   ja evo sitno brojim,jos 4 dana do vadjenja bete ili testica  :Smile:   sretno svima!!!

----------


## marči

Molim vas bez vibranja  na ovoj temi!


Marči

----------


## Bea

Cure hvala na podršci i svima jedan veliki  :Love:

----------


## DUSICA1

Evo mozda jednog glupog pitanja. Da li se dan prije punkcije folikula smije vecerati??? Znam da ujutro nista jesti nista piti. Sutra imam punkciju folikula.

----------


## Superman

*DUSICE*, slobodno večeraj!  :Smile:

----------


## DUSICA1

Evo me. Obavljena punkcija oocita, tako je dr napisao. Medjutim nije mi nitko rekao koliko ima JS jer je biologinja imala izgleda danas frku s nekom pacijenticom, al sestra Ester mi je rekla da su dobili JS. Sutra da nazovem i da pitam sta i kako dalje. Da li oni mozda zovu kuci? Ovo smo moram priznat prilicno iskulirali, al sad hvata nervoza kad ce sutra i sta ce reci.

----------


## DUSICA1

Danas su mi javili 10 jajnih stanica, nisu sve jednako dobre i zrele al rekla je dr da su bitne 2 dobre i da se oplode trasfer bi mogao biti sutra ili prekosutra.

----------


## adriana_d

ajde super!!! evo ja sam jucer trebala dobiti i nisam..sada sam ujutro napravila test i naravno,negativan je  :Crying or Very sad:   uopce neznam sta da mislim sada..a lagano me bocka i kontam da cu dana ili sutra dobiti  :Sad:

----------


## DUSICA1

Ne mogu spavati u iscekivanju sam u koje vrijeme obicno zovu kad da se dodje na transfer.

----------


## DUSICA1

Prije pola sata zvala me dr. magistra iz labaratorija imam 2 oplodjena embrija, embriotransfer sutra u 9!!  :D . Znam da to jos nije to da opet treba cekat da se moje bebice prime al i ovo mi puno puno puno znaci. Cure svima sretno. Cujemo se.

----------


## Bea

Super dušica1.

----------


## adriana_d

super dusice!!! ja jos uvijek nisam dobila,izludjuje me ovo cekanje...2 dan kasni,a test danas negativan  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bea

adiana_d mislim na tebe.
Da li si išla vaditi betu?

----------


## adriana_d

nisam draga isla vaditi betu jer mi ginekologinja neda uputnicu,njima je to bezveze jer prvo test mora biti pozitivan,to su sve ludjaci!!! ali ako nedodje u ponedjeljak idem svakako vaditi,dobit cu je milom ili silom  :Smile:

----------


## Bea

ginekologinja je stvarno smiješna. 
Test može biti negativan, a da beta pokaže drugačije.
Bori se.

----------


## adriana_d

znam,vidjet cemo,samo da ja izdrzim do ponedjeljka i sve ce biti ok  :Smile:   a ako mi je sudjeno da ju dobijem voljela bi da bude sutra da u ponedjeljak mogu ponovno sve iz pocetka  :Sad:

----------


## DUSICA1

Danas mi je bio ET vratili 3 embrija. Dr je napisao 3x2 tablete utrogestan. Pitam sestru sta je bolje da se pije ili vaginalno kaze svejedno. Ima neko savjet? I kad ste to pocele uzimat odmah po dolasku kuci???

----------


## adriana_d

draga ja ti preporucujem da je bolje vaginalnom uzimati,brze djeluje,a i nema nikakvih simptoma.a ako ih pijes,mozes imati mucnine...sretno draga!!!meni je dana 13d od inseminacije i jos uvijek ih stavljam.od sutra ujutro pocinjes ako si danas imala transfer  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## DUSICA1

Hvla. Ja sam mislila da moram odmah danas. JEl to ide ono po sistemu ujutro u podne i navece? Sorry ako gnjavim al prvi put. Hej zelim ti srece i drzim ti fige.

----------


## adriana_d

ma negnjavis draga,i meni je prvi put bilo,sad znamo za ubuduce :D  da,stavljas ujutro kad se probudis,popodne,ja negdje oko 16h i navecer prije spavanja. sretno i nadam se da ce uspjeti iz prve  :Smile:  jesi kod dr Popovica?

----------


## DUSICA1

Ne kod dr Vlahovica. Hvala na informaciji.

----------


## LASTAVICA

Puno sreće,Dušice.Pratim te.
Koliko vremena trebaš čekati krajnji rezultat?

----------


## lea22

adriana-d puno sreće s betom sutra... Nadam se od srca da čete uspjeti, jer znam kod kojeg dr.ideš,a bolje da ga ne komentiram... Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## LASTAVICA

Ej,curke jučer sam bila na punkciji.Sestra Ester mi je rekla da su izvadili 5 JS.Molim sve one koje su to prošli da mi odgovore da li mora toliko boljeti poslije zahvata.
Imam strašne bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha,jučer i danas.Ne prestaje nikako ni uz tablete protiv bolova.

----------


## adriana_d

evo da vam javim da sam danas vadila betu i da je negativna..nisam ni ja uspjela ovaj put  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   nista,idemo dalje!! ella,zasto tako kazes za mog doktora???

----------


## lea22

Moje iskustvo s njim bilo je jako loše. Tebi želim puno uspjeha.

----------


## adriana_d

pa sta je bilo?mozes poslati pp

----------


## Tončica007

Adriana   :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
Žao mi je, samo se nastavi boriti i trud će se isplatiti... Sjećem te se sa pregleda kod dr.P, bila si nervozna jer si dugo čekala a netko te je dovezao pa nisi htjela da taj gospodin čeka dugo zbog tebe... mislim da si to bila ti. 
Evo ja bi trebala ovih dana na svoju prvu inseminaciju, klomifene sam popila još samo čekam znak za ovitrelle i eto pa ćemo vidjeti šta će meni Bog dati... 
Drži mi se   :Love:

----------


## adriana_d

nisam draga to bila ja,ali nema veze  :Smile:   drzim se,upravo sam vidjela da sam dobila pa u cetvrtak krecem po nove pobjede  :Smile:   sretno ti draga!!!

----------


## adriana_d

jel mi moze netko reci jel normalno da od utogestana nekad i nedobijes pravu menstruciju?meni je danas 2 dan kako se kao pojavila,a imam je samo i to jako,jako malo kad se dublje obrisem,a ovako nema nista(na ulosku),uopce nisam pametna i neznam sta da radim???sutra bi po tome trebala k doktoru kao jer je treci dan,a ja uopce neznam jel to uopce menstruacija.inace sam trebala dobii 21.05

----------


## Rene2

to još nije menstruacija. Utrogestani mogu odgoditi menstruaciju i po 5-6 dana.

Ne brini, kad stigne prepoznat ćeš je. bit će nešto tamnija nego inače, ali to je sve normalno.

Imaš puno tema o utogestanima, pa pročitaj.

----------


## Tončica007

Drage moje vjerovatno me ne znate tako dobro ali pratim vas odavno i dijelim s vama kako sretne tako i one tužne trenutke!
Sutra je moja prva AIH, nadam se da će uspijeti od prve ali ipak sam svjesna da su šanse male...
Dr.P kaže da imam jedan dominantni veliki i jedan maleni folikul, sve je zrelo i spremno čak ne moram ni Ovitrelle dobiti... Eto curke držite mi fige za sutra...
Emma i Samosvoja čestitam od srca a svim tužnim curama šaljem puno veselih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje i uspješan idući put    :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## zana30

hallo drage moje...ja sam nova u ovim vodama, a trebat ću MPO, pa ako mi bi mi netko mogao reći koja je procedura kak uopće doći do ASA amb.? Tko daje uputnicu, jel se narucuje itd...Puno hvala, a svima vama želim puno sreće i bebicu što prije....

----------


## adriana_d

toncice,sretno sutra!!ja sam svoj prvi aih napravila 09.05 i koliko vidis nisam uspjela.nadam se da ce kod tebe biti drugacije i da ces popraviti broj prvih uspjesnih inseminacija  :Smile:  
zana,od svoje ginekologinje trazi uputnicu za asu i sa zavisi kod kojeg doktora hoces ici.ja sam kod dr popovica i on utorkom radi ambulantu za partnere.moras mu donjeti nalaze koje ima,spermiogram,briseve,a ako nemas vjerojatno ce ti reci da to napravis i dogovori se s tobom sto dalje.sretno vam svima!!!ja u petak ponovno krecem na uzv,a u utorak cu za zg u vinogradsku.  :Smile:

----------


## Tončica007

Hvala draga, sretno i tebi i da ovaj put bude onaj pravi i dzgo čekani ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Bea

adriana_d žao mi je   :Love:  
sretno u daljnim postupcima!
SVim novim curama želim dobrodošlicu  i što prije otišle s ovog foruma na trudnički.

----------


## Bea

adriana_d da li možemo znati zašto ideš na vinogradsku?

----------


## Tončica007

Evo drage moje vratila se ja kući nakon moje prve inseminacije... sve je prošlo u redu, malo je zabolilo ali je brzo prošlo... sad mirovanje i odbrojavanje, 12.06. je dan za tetu BETU pa ćemo vidjeti jesmo li šta napravili... Veliki pozdrav svim čekalica i puno pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, svim tužnima   :Love:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:   i želim puno snage da nastave dalje a svim curama kojima se posrećilo od srca čestitam i želim zdravu, urednu i veselu kako trudnoću tako i bebicu! 
 :Zaljubljen:   :Preskace uze:   :Preskace uze:   :Preskace uze:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Tončica007

Može li mi samo netko reći možemo li mi nakon AIH-a koji je bio danas nastaviti sami praviti malenog   :Preskace uze:   u kućnoj radinosti ili mora proći malo vremena?

----------


## adriana_d

bea idem u vinogradsku na icsi! ali u petak sam opet kod dr popovica na prvom uzv pa cu vidjeti.trenutno mi situacija nije takva da neznam dali cu imati mogusnosti otici u utorak do Zg,sve zavisi u ovih par dana.dobijam premjestaj na poslu pa neznam dali cu moci odmah uzeti slobodne dane,sve cu znati za par dana.drzite m fige da ipak uspijem otici  :Smile:

----------


## adriana_d

naravno da mozete...odmah navecer ako te nebude bolilo!!! sretno draga!

----------


## Tončica007

Onda je večeras noć akcije   :Laughing:  
Imam još jedno pitanje, jel se može kombinirati oralno i vaginalno primjenjivanje utrogestana? Trebala bi u nedjelju početi raditi, radim smjenu od 12h pa sam mislila u jutro i u podne popiti a navečer ih koristiti vaginalno, tako bi svaki 4. dan u jutro i u podne popila a sve ostalo bi koristila vaginalno?

----------


## adriana_d

neznam dali mozes kombinirati...pa probaj ih vaginalno koristiti stalno.i ja radim i stavljala sam vaginalno,nema nikakve brige.  :Smile:  mislim da ti oralno slabije djeluje jer treba duze da pocne.

----------


## missy

Alo *Tončice007*,što se tiče   :Preskace uze:  ,nakon AIH-vrlo ti je preporučeno u kasnije sate,meni dr.preporučio,čak i napismeno  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  (nadam se da TM nije nogometoljubac kao moj,pa ćeš uspjeti,s obzirom na večerašnje finale lige prvaka!!!!HiHiHi)  :Kiss:

----------


## Tončica007

Ajme pa ja zaboravila na to, ma morat ću ga nekako odljepiti od TV-a   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Tončica007

Ma kad mu opalim neku seksi pozu u seksi krpicama sam će ugasiti TV...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Tončica007

Akcija sabotaže nogometne utakmice uspjela, muž izvršio zadatak, misija obavljena  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## adriana_d

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  bravo za tebe!! :D  :D  ja sutra ponovno krecem u akciju.idem kod dr.popovica i idemo dalje!!

----------


## Tončica007

Jel nije on u 6. mjesecu na godišnjem?

----------


## adriana_d

nemam ti ja pojma,ali idem sutra pa ce mi reci.koliko ja znam nije,rekla bi mi od muza teta.ona radi na prijemu uputnica...ali nema veze,ja imam dogovoreno u utorak u zg,samo sto jos nisam 100% sigurna da li cu biti u mogucnosti otici.a kod popovica idem ako slucajno neuspijem za zg da mi ne propadne mjesec..  :Smile:

----------


## DUSICA1

Pitanje. Koje vitamine jos pijete naravno osim folne. Ja pitala moju gin. soc. da mi preporuci jos neke vitamine naravno, da ne uzimam na svoju ruku a ona meni da to nije njeno podrucje iako zna da sam u IVF postupku i da sa obavila embriotransfer, danas mi je  5dpt. Koji dan pravite kucni test.

----------


## missy

*DUSICA 1*,meni je dr preporučio folic plus,Mg i multivitamine..a testić na trudnoću možeš napraviti 14DPT...
*Tončica00*7 bravo za tebe!!!

----------


## adriana_d

ja ti pijem lactogyn,omegu 3 za trudnice i one koje to pokusavaju biti i jedan andol 100 na dan

----------


## DUSICA1

missy kod kojeg dr ides? Koji Mg sumeci ili tablete

----------


## adriana_d

evo ja  se polako spremila i krecem kod doktora  :Smile:  bas me zanima sta ce mi sada predloziti  :Smile:

----------


## Tončica007

Ja pijem folacin plus, centrum, lactogyn i Mg... isto preporuka od dr.P

Svim današnjim čekalicama bete želim ogromne beturine ipuno sreće  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  navijam za vas!

----------


## Tončica007

Sorry znam da sam omašila temu za poželiti sreću...   :Sad:

----------


## adriana_d

evo.dosla sam sa pregleda od dr popovica i gotova sam s njim.rekao mi je da mi zasad ovdje nemoze pomoci i da moram za zagreb.tako da adriana u utorak ide u vinogradsku u 08h ujutro kok dr Tomica.mislite na mene i drzite fige da sve prodje ok!!  :Smile:   svima ostalima sretno!!!i pino vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za daljnje uspjehe i velike beturine :D  jaljam vam se ja jos,nebrinite!!

----------


## Tončica007

DUSICA1 Missy i ja idemo kod istog dr., a to je dr.Popović a vidim da nam je iste tbl preporučio, ja sam kupila šumeći Mg + C vitamin

----------


## DUSICA1

Kad budu nalazi kad se vadi beta, da li bude isti dan?

----------


## mala2

> Kad budu nalazi kad se vadi beta, da li bude isti dan?


isti dan!  :Love:

----------


## missy

> DUSICA1 Missy i ja idemo kod istog dr., a to je dr.Popović a vidim da nam je iste tbl preporučio, ja sam kupila šumeći Mg + C vitamin


 X  :Grin:

----------


## missy

...ubit će nas Marči-ovdje ne smijemo chatat...ajdmo na odbrojavanje...  :Wink:

----------


## Tončica007

Jel moguće da se od utrića napuše trbuh za 2 broja  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## lea22

Napuhanost je sasvim normalna, nemoraš brinuti.  :Smile:

----------


## DUSICA1

Pitanje, petak idem vadit betu u koje vrijeme budu gotovi nalazi?? Buduci da mi dr radi do 4 pa pitam da li cu stici kod njega.

----------


## philipa

Dusice,stigneš odnijeti nalaz..
Odi ranije ujutro.meni su rekli poslije jedan pa sam čekala još pola sata.
U svakom slučaju stigneš po svim pravilima.

nadam se jednoj velikoj pozitvnoj beti  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Bea

Dušice ja sam išla oko 7,30 i bila je za 1 sat gotov nalaz.

----------


## ivica_k

> Dušice ja sam išla oko 7,30 i bila je za 1 sat gotov nalaz.


jel možeš ovo pojasniti, molim te...nalaz je bio gotov u 13h ili 8:30h :? 
meni na uputnici piše hitno, da li to znači da bude gotov nalaz za 60 min :/ 
btw, vadim betu u četvrtak  :Grin:

----------


## adriana_d

da,ako betu vadis na u bolnici na nuklearnoj,nalaz ti je gotov za sat vremena max...a ako vadis u domu zdravlja navecer u 18h je gotov

----------


## ivica_k

ja imam uputnicu za centralni lab. kbo

----------


## milivoj73

mž je vadila oko 8 a nalaz (puj puj negativni) bio poslije 12...

----------


## philipa

ja sam vadila u centralnom labosu i tamo su gotovi oko 12-1 ovisno o gužvi.Na nuklearnoj nisam vadila.

----------


## Bea

Vadila sam na nuklearnoj i nalaz je gotov za jedan sat, znači ujutro u 7,30 sam vadila betu, a nalaz je bio u 8,30 gotov.

----------


## philipa

Nadam se curke da ste potpisale Rodinu peticiju protiv novog zakona...
Nadam se da će se vrli ministar što ranije vratiti svom poslu i ostaviti bar ostatak Hrvatske na miru...sa svojim glupostima i mazanjem očiju..  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## milivoj73

a kako dobiti uputnicu za nuklearnu a ne za centralni labos?

----------


## Cannisa

evo samo da se nadovežem...danas sam vadila betu . Imala sam uputnicu za centralni lab, na kojoj je pisalo HITNO, jer inaće ne bude nalaz za sat vremena gotov.
Nisu me tamo primili , nego su me poslali u urgentni laboratorij . Tamo je nalaz bio gotov za cca. 2 sata

----------


## adriana_d

i,kakva je beta??  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## Cannisa

:Crying or Very sad:   0.3

----------


## ivica_k

> danas sam vadila betu . Imala sam uputnicu za centralni lab, na kojoj je pisalo HITNO, jer inaće ne bude nalaz za sat vremena gotov.
> Nisu me tamo primili , nego su me poslali u urgentni laboratorij . Tamo je nalaz bio gotov za cca. 2 sata


potpisujem, bila danas. nalazi se u podrumu kirurgije. nalaz je bio gotov za 60 min.

----------


## philipa

> Cannisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> danas sam vadila betu . Imala sam uputnicu za centralni lab, na kojoj je pisalo HITNO, jer inaće ne bude nalaz za sat vremena gotov.
> Nisu me tamo primili , nego su me poslali u urgentni laboratorij . Tamo je nalaz bio gotov za cca. 2 sata
> 
> 
> potpisujem, bila danas. nalazi se u podrumu kirurgije. nalaz je bio gotov za 60 min.



I?????

----------


## DUSICA1

I kakva ti je beta. Ja idem sutra vaditi betu mada su sanse vec jako male jer krvarim vec 5 dana ali dr je rekao da svakako odem vaditi.

----------


## ivica_k

piše u potpisu :D 
u subotu ponavljam betu, nadam se pravilnom duplanju  :Heart:  
dušice, pratila sam te na Nakon transfera, držim palčeve da sve bude u redu
meni od sinoć neko smeđe brljanje krenulo, doc kaže da je to normalno pod utrogestanom

----------


## missy

Zna li tko rade li dr.P i biologica u srpnju ili su na GO?!?
Ja bi u akciju a ne mogu u ovom ciklusu.. :?

----------


## Cannisa

Ne rade u srpnju....tek krajem kolovoza.....i ja čekam, a do onda malo pokušati prirodno. Nikada se ne zna

----------


## missy

Hvala Cannisa...
 :Love:    ...a i malo odmora neće škoditi...

----------


## philipa

Pa zar se kod nikoga ništa ne dešava?
Ja sam dobila preporuku  odlak u Zg na VV.Ima li tko kakav komentar na to?

----------


## ivica_k

ja bih na tvom mjestu zamolila za Vinogradsku - nema čekanja, a rezultati respektabilni! sretno!

----------


## philipa

Da li mi možeš preporučiti nekoga?

----------


## ivica_k

u Vinogradskoj rade dr. Tomić (prešao iz Poliklinike ivf) i dr. Kuna
odi na topic, imaju već puno trudnica, a rade zadnjih cca 4-5 mjeseci
adriana_d iz kbo je otišla tamo, možda da se za detaljne info obratiš njoj!

----------


## philipa

Tnx

----------


## philipa

Da li netko zna kolika je cijena 3D UZV-a kod dr.Kramarića?

----------


## adriana_d

nemam pojma,ali znam da je kod dr Rose 400kn ili 600kn nisam sto posto sigurna od te dvije cijene koja je...

----------


## ivica_k

zapamtila sam da je najskuplja opcija (4d) 600 kn,  3d je 400 ili 450 kn!

----------


## philipa

Dr.Roso radi uzv kod dr.Kramarića a radi ujedno i u KBO,pa je to onda ta cifra.
Ali čini mi se bolje i to nego bolnica  :?

----------


## milivoj73

isti taj Roso radi u bolnici na uzv koji je bar ja mislim još kvalitetniji...
zašto se ne prošetati po uputnicu  :Wink:

----------


## philipa

Vidim da se kod nas ništa ne dešava(godišnji su u tijeku) pa ja imam jedno pitanjce.
Da li se u KBO mogu naručiti kod nekog posebno ili tko radi taj dan(obzirom da moram na uzv 8.dan ciklusa).
Naime ako se dokaže polip postoje samo tri dr.koji to operiraju pa bi bilo dobro da oni naprave i UZV?
Netko zna?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## missy

Jao draga mislim da ti je najpametnije nazvati i raspitati se s obzirom da su GO!
Konkretno Popović ne radi srpanj,a sestra je nešto spominjala i biologicu,tako da....hm...  :Bye:

----------


## Cannisa

Ima li Slavonki ? Hoćemo li organizirati okupljanje ?

----------


## nataša

curke moje, 
 ja sam do sada bila pacijentica sa VV, ali sada ću vjerovatno prijeći u osijek jer mi je to ipak 40 km udaljeonsti od kuće dok je ovo 300!

ima tu još štošta, no dobro..
 molim vas da mi malo objasnite proceduru u KBO, i mogu čli birati doktora??

----------


## philipa

Ja sam napravila obrnuto i sad krećem na VV.
Procedura u Osijeku-dolaziš ili na šalter ili ih nazoveš da se naručiš za određenog dr.Imaš naravno uputnicu od prim.ginekologa za KBO.
Rade njih trojica dr.Šijanović-za kojega se naručuješ,dr.Vlahović i dr.popović za koje samo provjeriš kada rade-nema naručivanja.Sada kad su go u tijeku ne znam kako je obzirom na manjak kadra-uglavnom postupke ne rade do 9.mj(meni je dr.Vlahović rekao da se javim krajem 8 mj.)radi njih i radi r.Milostić-Srb koja je biolog.
To ti je to za početak,a kasnije kako kaže dr.

Nemam puno staža kod njih no za početak ovo je dovoljno.
Ako ti mogu još kako pomoći javi...Sretno!
 :Love:   :Love:

----------


## philipa

Da i,doktora biraš sama...

----------


## nataša

curke moje, jel istina da u KBO uvijek uspavljuju kad je punkcija? i kad je jedan il dva folikula?

jel se može potpisati da ne želiš uspavljivanje?

----------


## Cannisa

Koliko ja znam da se uspavljuje svaki puta. Najbolje se dogovoriti s liječnikom, pa vidjeti što on kaže...

----------


## Superman

> curke moje, jel istina da u KBO uvijek uspavljuju kad je punkcija? i kad je jedan il dva folikula?


Yes! I to je stvarno super! Bravo za KBO!  :D 




> jel se može potpisati da ne želiš uspavljivanje?


Ovo ne znam.... a zašto ti ne bi kratkotrajnu opću anesteziju? Pa mnoge cure bi prihvatile objeručke takvu mogućnost...

----------


## philipa

Samo za informaciju kome treba,za 3D UZV se naručuje za drugu polovinu 9 mjeseca.. :?  :? 
Pa ako vam je hića...

----------


## Bea

evo mene nakon godišnjeg odmora. trebam vremena da pohvatam sve.
Da li je netko kontaktirao bolnicu vezano uz novu proceduru za postupak?

----------


## Cannisa

ja sam mislila otići slijedeći tjedan, pa vidjeti što kažu

----------


## missy

Jao super...  
Budi dobra pa nam javi novosti...ima nas još koji bi se rado ponovno bacili u akciju..  :Love:

----------


## Cannisa

naravno da ću javiti čim nešto saznam

----------


## Bea

evo ja se vratila iz bolnice i donosim informacije koje su meni rečene.
svi postupci se odgađaju do daljnjeg (razgovarala s dr. P) radi nejasnoća odnosno nedonešenih pravilnika vezano za novi zakon o MPO. On kaže da može jedino pratiti prirodni ciklus i da se ide na ciljane odnose što znamo i sami putem Lh trakica.
Tako nam samo ostaje čekati i nadati se da će se nešto promijeniti na pozitivno.

----------


## Cannisa

Bea....hvala na informaciji  :Love:  

neznam dal sam više  :Crying or Very sad:   ili   :Evil or Very Mad:  ili :shock:

----------


## Bea

Cannisa dijelim osjećaje s tobom.
Očajna sam. Ne znam samo da li se to odnosi i na privatne klinike, jer znam par koji je sada u 8. mjesecu bio na postupku kod Šimunića na IVF.

----------


## Cannisa

neznam, previše sam očajna....čekala sam od 5 mj. ovaj da idem u postupak....ali izgleda da ću se još načekati

 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kadauna

[quote="Bea"]Cannisa dijelim osjećaje s tobom.
Očajna sam. Ne znam samo da li se to odnosi i na privatne klinike, jer znam par koji je sada* u 8. mjesecu bio na postupku kod Šimunića na IVF.[/*quote]


Draga Bea, 
zakon se odnosi na MPO u cijeloj Hrvatskoj i za privatne poliklinike. Zato se dobro informiraj da li su tvoji prijatelji mozda bili u postupku u 7 mjesecu (punkcija i IVF/ICSI) a da je vadjenje bete recimo bilo u 8. mjesecu. 

Nemojte biti tuzne, treba ustati i ujediniti snage i pokusati zajednicki agirati protiv zakona. Mnogo toga se vec radi pa se mozete prijaviti na: 

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...0024&start=100

----------


## Cannisa

Pa ja sam prva predložila prosvijed u Osijeku! I bila i pomogla kod organizacije....uvijek sam za i za to da se borimo.

----------


## Kadauna

odlično :D

----------


## Cannisa

Gdje ste cure nestale? Ako netko sazna kad počinju postupci neka napiše...pliz
 :Kiss:

----------


## nataša

da, i mene zanima..imam uputnicu svoje doktorice za kompletan pregled...valda neće sve iz početka s obzirom da sam već išla u VV, i imam uspješan IVF. :/

----------


## Bea

kako sam napisala, meni je rečeno da se postupci odgađaju do daljnje, odnosno do donošenja pravilnika.
Danas su objavljeni u NN pa se nadam da će se nešto promijeniti.

----------


## MAX-factor

pozdrav curama u postupku.
nadam se da ne pitam na krivoj temi   :Embarassed:  

mi se trudimo vec 13 mjeseci i jos nista, vec sam pomalo ocajna i htjela bih vas pitati koje prve korake da napravim u KB Osijek, kojeg doktora mi preporucujete? hvala vam unaprijed.

ja inace idem kod dr. Matkovica, super mi je on samo sto malo previse novceka ode na njega svaki mjesec, pa bi htjela to sve preko hzzo-a obavljat.

za sad smo na folikulometriji i stoperici, kod nas je sve ok, tj. kod mene mm nije radio spermiogram, nitko nas na to nije slao jos.

----------


## ivica_k

max-faktor, otići napraviti spermiogram, to vam je slijedeći korak!

----------


## MAX-factor

> max-faktor, otići napraviti spermiogram, to vam je slijedeći korak!


gdje? na uputnicu od ginekologa ili dr. opce prakse? ili? nista ne znam   :Embarassed:

----------


## ivica_k

uputnicu daje dr. opće prakse TM
spermiogram se radi na urologiji, pon-uto-srijeda, nalazi se dižu četv.

----------


## MAX-factor

> uputnicu daje dr. opće prakse TM
> spermiogram se radi na urologiji, pon-uto-srijeda, nalazi se dižu četv.


hvala puno.

----------


## lea22

U Osijeku MPO rade tri liječnika, dr. Šijanović, dr. Vlahović i dr. Popović.

----------


## lea22

Ako ti trebaju pojedinosti javi se na pp

----------


## Bea

Cure, da li su počeli postupci u KBO?

----------


## Cannisa

I mene zanima.....hoće li netko nazvati pa pitati

----------


## bublica3

*Cure koje idete sada na postupke u bolnice po novome, zanima me kako izgleda psihološko i pravno savjetovanje i dobivanje potvrde?!?!?*

----------


## Vela

Pozdrav cure, evo i mene prvi puta na forumu..
Ja sam se ovaj tjedan naručila za idući utorak na dogovor za IVF, tako da su izgleda krenuli sa radom.

----------


## DUSICA1

Vela kod kojeg dr ides? Javi sto ti je rekao. Eto ja se spremam za kontrolu kod dr V. Prvi Ivf je prosao neuspjesno a ne znam kako ce sve to skupa sad ici u KBO s obzirom na ovaj zakon.

----------


## Vela

Idem kod dr.P. Ali mislim da neću stići sada u postupak jer mi mjesečnica stiže za 7 dana, a teško da u tome roku stignem pribaviti sve što nam treba..a niti neznam šta mi treba. Cure koje idu u Zagreb na MPO kažu da ako su naručene prije izglasavanja novog zakona,  ne trebaju tražiti potvrde pravnika i psihologa. Ja se za prvi IVF nisam naručivala, jer su mi rekli samo da dođem, pa tako nisam ni mislila da se trebam naručiti za drugi, ali eto..u utorak ću znati više.

----------


## Bea

Vela sretno sutra i javi nam šta se događa!

----------


## DUSICA1

Da svakako nam daj izvješće što ti je dr rekao za postupke i sto sve treba.Sretno sutra.

----------


## Vela

Bok cure, evo izvještaja   :Smile:  
Treba nam:
- mišljenje liječnika spec.ginekologije (amb.liječnik) - znači od svog gin. 
- potvrda psihologa ili psihijatra - tražiti uputnicu od svog gin. i otići sa MM na odjel psihijatrije po potvrdu
- potvrda pravnika - također  tražiti uputnicu od svog gin. i otići sa MM u upravu bolnice po potvrdu
- ponijeti vjenčani list- vjerojatno kopiju..
 A ostale stvari kao i prije..znači novi brisevi, markeri na hep., HIV, spermiogram, microbiol.analiza ejakulata, nadam se da će mi papir od anesteziologa vrijediti..budući da sam na IVF bila u 05.mjesecu..to sam zaboravila pitati.
Malo mi je promijenio terapiju, nešto Gonala,Menopura i Decapeptyl.
Tako da ću onda sve pripremiti za 11.mjesec. Valjda se ne mora dugo čekati za te potvrde, to sam isto zaboravila pitati  :/ .
Pozdrav do idući puta..

----------


## DUSICA1

Vela,  a jel ti dr P rekao kakve su sanse s obzirom na zakon i oplodnju samo tri jajne stanice, mislim jel ti rekao neko svoje misljenje??

----------


## fritulica1

> - potvrda psihologa ili psihijatra - tražiti uputnicu od svog gin. i otići sa MM na odjel psihijatrije po potvrdu
> - potvrda pravnika - također tražiti uputnicu od svog gin. i otići sa MM u upravu bolnice po potvrdu


Ajme ja jos uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da je ovo stvarno. Mislim da mi stvarno moramo gubiti dragocjeno vrijeme i zivce za ove nebuloze...  :?

Skuzajte na padobranskom upadu. Sretno svima.

----------


## Vela

Dušica1, 
Rekao je da zbog novoga zakona nije potrebno ići sa prevelikom stimulacijom..zadnji puta sa 5 dana klomifena i 5 ampula menopura sam dobila samo 1 stanicu, ali se oplodila i to me je stvarno ugodno iznenadilo. Tako se nadam da ću sada dobiti bar 3 koje će se i oploditi   :Smile:  
Pozz

----------


## Bea

Vela hvala na informacijama

----------


## mmaslacak

> - potvrda psihologa ili psihijatra - tražiti uputnicu od svog gin. i otići sa MM na odjel psihijatrije po potvrdu
> - potvrda pravnika - također  tražiti uputnicu od svog gin. i otići sa MM u upravu bolnice po potvrdu
> ...budući da sam na IVF bila u 05.mjesecu..


Pa kako sad to treba ako ste već bili u postupku u 5mj.  :?
Zar se to ne odnosi samo na nove u MPO vodama?

----------


## Bea

evo još nekih svježih informacija:
psihijatriska ambulanta vam se nalazi kod očnog odjela u gradu, rade svaki dan od 7,00 sati i primaju tada knjižice (do 50 pacijenata).
Broj ambulante je 211-752, nije potrebno naručivanje.

----------


## Vela

Maslačak, 
To je mi objasnio na brzinu, kao ..ako je netko bio naručen zbog nekih razloga prije dosta vremena, recimo prošle godine, ali za ovaj period, znači poslije 09.mjeseca, njemu ne bi trebale te potvrde, ali samo za taj puta, ali opet za drugi pokušaj bi mu trebale. Ja sam to tako shvatila.

----------


## mmaslacak

Ma izgleda da ni oni sami ne znaju, na našu žalost...
Ovdje treba pravno i psihološko savjetovanje, tamo ne, tamo se rade stimulirani, ovdje prirodni..i tako u kurug, samo mi osjetimo posljedice i vozaju nas kako stignu.

----------


## Vela

Mogla bi se okladiti kad budem došla do psihijatra ili pravnika da će me pitati šta treba napisati na tu potvrdu   :Grin:   , samo da ih ja ne budem morala savjetovati...moram priznati da me baš jako zanima kako će sve to izgledati u praksi

----------


## Bea

danas sam zvala pravnu službu bolnice za pravno savjetovanje i izdavanje potvrde. potrebno je ponijeti osobne iskaznice, vjenčani list, nije potrebno naručivanje i potvrde vrijede za više postupaka. za potvrdu se trba javiti Ivani Čuljak, a broj na koji sam zvala je 511-160.

Pozdrav!

----------


## bublica3

Cure jako me zanima kako će to izgledat u praksi! Pišite svoja iskustva!!!

 :Smile:

----------


## nataša

i ja danas bijah kod dr P i sve mi je rekao što i vama, a ono što nisam pročitala , a znam je to da psihijatar radi pon. srijeda  i četvrtak za potvrde.

prvo je potreban spermiogram, imam podatak da će se i ICSI raditi u Osijeku za 2 mjeseca!! eto, ako nekome znači, neće se morati u Zagreb zbog toga :D

----------


## ivica_k

> imam podatak da će se i ICSI raditi u Osijeku za 2 mjeseca


barem nešto dobro u svemu ovome  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Cannisa

Mi smo dobili potvrdu od pravnika bez ikakvog problema, uputnice i sl. 
A što se tiče psihijatra to su nas izmaltretirali, nitko nezna gdje i kome se treba obratiti i nemaju pojma o čemu pričamo... :shock: 
Tako da smo završili ipak tamo kod očnog i naručili su nas ....

----------


## Vela

Ja sam nazvala psih.ambul. kod očnog, rekli su mi da se ne treba naručivati, kako je Bea rekla i da možemo doći svaki radni dan osim srijede, ali najbolje prije 07:00, rekla sam im za šta mi treba potvrda.

----------


## Cannisa

Rekli su da se ne treba naručivati, ali primaju samo 50 pacijenata. 
I neznam kako na kraju su nas naručili....bili smo tamo, nisam zvala

----------


## nataša

i meni su danas rekli da samo dođem do 7 ujutro, da su velike gužve..

jel zna neko može li se spermiogram napraviti u npr. četvrtak ili petak kod dr Srb?!

----------


## Bea

to i mene zanima, kada se radi spermiogram kod dr. Srb?

----------


## Bebel

Imam jednu kolektivnu molbu:
lijepo bih zamolila sve koji su bili ili su u postupcima po novom  da se priključe temi* Novi zakon i njegova primjena praxi* kako bi podijelili iskustva sa curama. Prije smo imali temu Jačina stimulacije-forumska statistika, ali sad su se stvari malo promijenile pa bi na novoj temi mogli razmijeniti iskustva koja će svima biti od koristi. 
Kakva je stimulacija, koliko je stanica dobiveno, kad su vraćene, što je s preostalim...neke klinike uvode anesteziju, u nekima se plaća Choragon,..., itd, itd... 
Hvala   :Love:

----------


## Curica1

> to i mene zanima, kada se radi spermiogram kod dr. Srb?


Spermiogram u ivf laboratoriju se radi ponedjeljkom, utorkom i srijedom. Četvrtkom se izdaju nalazi.

----------


## Cannisa

Danas smo bili po potvrdu kod psihijatra ( tamo kod očnog) i rekli su nam da od ponedjeljka oni više neće izdavati te potvrde nego  psiholog u KBO.

----------


## Bea

cannisa to sam čula i ja. Imam informaciju da će savjetovanje biti u bolnici na odjelu psihijatrije uorkom i četvrtkom od 13,00 do 15,00 sati.

----------


## m arta

bok!

ja sam nova, i već danima tražim po netu iskustva iz Osk i tek sam sad našla.... :D 
mi smo kod dr Šijanovića i mm ide u pon na spermiogram, pa s njim kod dr na dogovor na koju MPO.

za pravnu službu smo se raspitali i to je sve o.k. rekli su da donesemo preslike osobnih iskaznica i vjenčanog lista.

ali za psihol. ali su nam prošli tjedan rekli da idemo kod očnog. sad čitam da od pon. ipak u bolnici...
 :?

----------


## nataša

ja isto u utorak prije 7 ideh kod psihijatra kraj očnog...i šta ću sad?! :/

----------


## Cannisa

U bolnicu se treba javiti kod psihologa, kod očnog to više ne rade....tako su mi rekli.

----------


## nataša

da, mene danas naručila za sutra u pol 2!

----------


## m arta

nataša,

za psihologa u KB se mora naručiti? ne može se samo doći, kao u pravnu službu bez unaprijed odogvora?
 :/ 
jel se može telefonski?

----------


## nataša

> nataša,
> 
> za psihologa u KB se mora naručiti? ne može se samo doći, kao u pravnu službu bez unaprijed odogvora?
>  :/ 
> jel se može telefonski?


evo ja došla iz KBO.
 DA, ZA PSIHOLOGA MORAŠ NAZVAT, TRAŽIT gosp. FRENCL( psiholog)  na psihijatriji  ( sorry na velikim slovima) i da te naruči! kaže da je prebukirana!  bili  smo gotovi za nekih 40 minuta, mi smo joj bili prvi, srećom  s debelim iskustvom pa smo više mi nju uputili nego ona nas!

pravnik je bio gotovo za 10 minuta, ništa nas nije pitao...

eto...   a ono štpo mene sad zanima je za kontrpolu kod doktora sa nalazima, dakle idem drugi put, kakva uputnica mi treba?!

----------


## Bea

da li za pravnika treba uputnica i kada se može doći?
mojo soc. gin. mi nije da uputnicu za pravnika.
Kako je bilo kod psihologa, da li vas je gnjavila?

----------


## nataša

za pravnika ne treba uputnica, ja sam ju imala, ali ne treba! psiholog nas nije gnjavila, pitala nas malo kako to proživljavamo, jesmo složni, kako okolina na to gleda, kako se nosimo sa eventualnim neuspjehom i tako...ništa posebno..jako ugodna mlada žena!
samo što je prebukirana, dana se, dok smo mi bili, naručila nekog za idući tjedan :shock:

----------


## nataša

> da, mene danas naručila za sutra u pol 2!


 bila sam gotova sa pravnikom i spermiogramom u pol 10 pa sam ju molila, pošto nisam iz osijeka, das me primi, i primila nas!!  :Smile:

----------


## Bea

Hvala Nataša.
Kod psihologa idemo 27.10. u 14,00 sati pa se nadam da će me i pravnik htjeti primiti. Isto nismo iz Osijeka.

----------


## Vela

Mi isto idemo kod psihologa 27.10. u 13 sati, možda se i sretnemo! A poslije toga kod pravnika, rekli su da se kod njih može doći svaki dan čini mi se od 8 -16 sati, potvrde izdaje njih troje pa je uvijek netko tamo.
Danas sam nosila od MM uzorak sjemena u lab. -spermiogram..budući da mi je doktorica dala posudicu, ali nisu htjeli uzeti, mora on doći. Tko mi je kriv nisam se informirala, isto nisam iz Osijeka, ali nisam niti daleko 30 min. Uglavnom već dva tjedna ganjam nalaze, ali mi ništa ne ide od ruke, svagdje moram doći bar dva puta..počevši od uputnica..valjda će od idućega tjedna biti bolje!

----------


## missy

Helou curke!!!
Dakle,konačno se nešto počelo događati!!!Dugo,predugo je trajalo zatišje... :/ 
~~svima~~ za debele živce~~ i uspjeh na svim poljima~~  :Heart:

----------


## m arta

Danas provjereno; 

Za psihologa se mora naručiti i to samo telefonski na br: 511-781. i radi samo utorkom i četvrtkom. Danas sam zvala cijeli dan na tel. ali se nitko ne javlja, probat ću sutra.

----------


## nataša

> Mi isto idemo kod psihologa 27.10. u 13 sati, možda se i sretnemo! A poslije toga kod pravnika, rekli su da se kod njih može doći svaki dan čini mi se od 8 -16 sati, potvrde izdaje njih troje pa je uvijek netko tamo.
> Danas sam nosila od MM uzorak sjemena u lab. -spermiogram..budući da mi je doktorica dala posudicu, ali nisu htjeli uzeti, mora on doći. Tko mi je kriv nisam se informirala, isto nisam iz Osijeka, ali nisam niti daleko 30 min. Uglavnom već dva tjedna ganjam nalaze, ali mi ništa ne ide od ruke, svagdje moram doći bar dva puta..počevši od uputnica..valjda će od idućega tjedna biti bolje!


kako nisu htjeli uzet? i nama su dali posudicu, ali igrom slučaja moj muž je stigao osobno,sestra ESTER REKLA DA SAMO MORAMO DONIJETI unutar sat vremena?!!

ne razumijem.....

*a ovo vađenje krvi na hepatitis, jel se to može i kad si već u postupku?*

----------


## Vela

Ja sam isto mislila da moram donijeti unutar sat vremena, rekli su da je to OK kada se nosi sjeme za oplodnju, ali za spermiogram se radi još neka pretraga koja se mora napraviti u roku od 20 min. Možda da je MM donio ne bi pravili problem..
Za Hepatitis imam nalaze od 05.mjeseca, tako da to neću sada raditi. Mislim da to moraš napraviti bar prije punkcije js.
Imam još jednu novu informaciju, vezano za onu 1. stavku što moramo nabaviti - nalaz i mišljenje osobnog ginekologa- e pa izgleda da to mišljenje ne vrijedi ako je od osobnog ginekologa nego mora biti od nekog drugog dr.spec.ginekologa. To mi je rekla cura koja danas ide na punkciju, pa se stalno čuje sa dr. P. To su valjda ovaj ponedjeljak dobili pravilnike..samo sada ne znam koji doktor bi mi dao bolje mišljene od moga ginekologa, no vidjet ćemo!

----------


## Bea

da li može mišljenje drugog gin. iz KBO ili će se morati ići u zagreb, ako soc. gin. nemože da ti mišljenje?

----------


## nataša

> da li može mišljenje drugog gin. iz KBO ili će se morati ići u zagreb, ako soc. gin. nemože da ti mišljenje?


ne, mišljenje može dati samo ginekolog koji se bavi potpomognutom oplodnjom, ali ne u KBO.
Kad dođete kod doktora slijedeći put dobit ćete popis klinika gdje se možete obratiti, ja imam cijeli spisak!

između ostalog i dr Šimunić, ja sam danas, po dr P. preporuci, poslala svoj ambulanti list i molbu faksom na njegovu bolnicu, dok sam to tražila od sestre koja mi sejavila  sam čula kako govori  svojoj kolegici valda: " još jedna iz KBO oISJEKA TRAŽI DRUGO MIŠLJENJE,  i dala mi broj faksa na koji sam sve poslala. dr Š će mi, navodno, u ponedjeljak svoju potvrdu također poslati faksom!

mene dr Š nikad nije u životu vidio, ali dobro, nema veze :/ 

eto, toliko o tome! ja danas bila, pa znam pouzdano!

ostalo je sve ostalo isto, pravnik, psiholog u KBO, dr Frencl....

e sad ja molim za pomoć: kako krećem u prirodni IVF odmah nakon mestruacije koja je za par dana, zanima me:
1. moram li imati sve briseve spremne?
2.pošto je prvi spermiogram MM bio ok, danas sam ga podigla, mora li još koji put  raditi spermiogram, a nevezano za punkciju? jer u uputama piše  morfološki pregled uzorka.

eto. ako ko zna  :Smile:

----------


## nataša

e da, i  LH trakice, gdje ih nabaviti?!

----------


## Vela

Za spermiogram neznam, ali LH trakica bi trebalo biti u svakoj ljekarni. Iako sam ja jednom imala problem-prvo pakovanje sam kupila bez problema, ali mi je trebalo još jedno hitno i odjednom nisam uspjela pronaći u cca. 4 ljekarne, imali su samo jedno pakovanje kome je prošao rok trajanja   :Sad:  pa sam kupila takvo.. bolje se opskrbi malo prije.

----------


## Cannisa

Lh trake je najbolje uzeti preko neta. Kod nas su preskupe. A znala sam naći u pakovanju od 5 kom i neispravnih!

----------


## m arta

> Lh trake je najbolje uzeti preko neta. Kod nas su preskupe. A znala sam naći u pakovanju od 5 kom i neispravnih!


Cannisa, gdje se može preko neta kupiti? i koliko se čeka?

----------


## Cannisa

Ja sam naručila s ove stranice http://www.saveontests.com/Ovulation.htm

stigli za 8 dana radnih.

----------


## ivica_k

da li su počeli raditi ICSI u KBO?

----------


## m arta

Cannisa, hvala!

----------


## nataša

> da li su počeli raditi ICSI u KBO?


 ne, rekao dr za nekih 2 mjeseca da bi mogli počet :/

----------


## nataša

a ja, evo, bolesna ko konj, prehlađena, sa temperaturom, užasnim kašljem, danas dobila M i sad prekosutra moram na UZV drugi dan menstruacije...

na poslu mi haotično.... jedva sam čekala sve ovo a sad me snašlo ovo sve i dođe mi da vrištim..
 eto, malo da se iskukam...inače, idem ovaj ciklus na prirodnjak! uf.....

----------


## odra

Nataša, da te utješim, ja sam imala užasne mučnine i vrtoglavice od nekih antibiotika koje sam pila zbog bakterije, tako da sam skoro odustala od punkcije, toliko mi je bilo loše. I, taj put je sve ispalo najbolje moguće  :Smile:   A cijeli postupak je išao nekako nakrivo, sve redom je bilo loše. Nikad ne znaš što ti je predodređeno...

----------


## nataša

znala sam da kad krene loše, krene....

ostasmo bez postupka, idemo na ciljane odnose, nakon 10 godina ciljanja....

----------


## DUSICA1

nataša
moje je mišljenje da ništa nećeš potići u Osijeku. Pazi da se ne vrtiš u krug. Sorry na iskrenosti al to je moje mišljenje. Moje povjerenje je u KBO izgubljeno.

----------


## nataša

> nataša
> moje je mišljenje da ništa nećeš potići u Osijeku. Pazi da se ne vrtiš u krug. Sorry na iskrenosti al to je moje mišljenje. Moje povjerenje je u KBO izgubljeno.


ZAŠTO?!" Možda ja PP??

----------


## Vela

Dušica1, da li si krenula negdje dalje na MPO? Nisam niti ja nešto previše optimistična, ali eto sada bar imamo neko pravo na više postupaka, pa ako ne upali od par puta u Osijeku, idemo negdje dalje..
Iako je i moj sada postupak pod upitnikom. Imam gotovo sve što mi treba od papirijade, ali tek idući tjedan ću znati kada biologinja ide na seminar (10-ak dana), ako se njen termin poklopi sa mojim onda ništa za ovaj puta. I ima još jedna stvar koja visi u zraku..da li će se pokidati vag.ultrazvuk (mislim da je mislio na onaj u sali za aspiraciju), a zbog procedure drugi se ne može nabaviti u nekom kratkom roku...

Nataša, želim ti brzi oporavak!

----------


## DUSICA1

Vela
Eto nemam ti sto reci osim ovog sto si napisala i ta njihova totalna zbrka u radu nemam riječi. Da idem na kliniku u Novi  Sad kod doktorire kod koje sam isla na preporuku. Detaljni su i naprave ti prvo sve ali apsolutno sve preglede prije postupka. Meni je na ultrazvuku otkrila da imam polip na maternici sto ovdje nisu vidjeli al su trebali s obzirom na veličinu a bila u stimulaciji i nista meni je dr jednom na folikulometriji nesto rekao kao joj vidi se nesto al nista to nije bitno. Ocito da je bilo bitno. Za  njegov nalaz laparaskopije je rekla ko da ga je sarlatan napisao a sto mi je potvrdila i moja dr u Osijeku. Eto vise im nista ne vjerujem jer smo im tu ocito cista statistika. Odlucila sam se sad tamo 16.11 obavit histeroskopiju i nakon toka cu ici kod njih u postupak nakon oporavka naravno. Eto svega ja napisa al ima toga jos, samo ne zelim zbog cura koje idu u Osijek na postupak kvariti optimizam. Cura koja je zajedno samnom isla na terapije bockanja i sve ostalo do embriotransfera nije ni dosla skoro je podlegla zbog hiperstimulacije a nitko od dr nije reagirao.

----------


## m arta

dusica1, ako smijem pitati kod kojeg dr si išla u KBO?

----------


## DUSICA1

bila sam pacijentica dr V ali i drugi su isti. Kad njega nije bilo obratila sam se dr P zbog pocetka terapije dr P je bio dosta drzak i bezobrazan kao ja nisam njegov pacijent. Mislim da smo tamo svi prvenstveno pacijenti KBO a ne da nas doktori svojatajui bahate se. Zar ne??  A pogotovo kad pocnu jedan po drugom pljuvat. Strasno.

----------


## lea22

Potpisujem!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## DUSICA1

lea kakvo je tvoje iskustvo. Mada se puno stvari javno zna o KBO svi sute. Meni je dosta da budem nekome pokusni kunic i da se vjezba na meni i da budem cista statistika. A da ne pričam da mi puno pretraga nisu ni napravili a što su trebali prije postupka. Dr u Novom Sadu kad me pitala za neke nalaze ja sam samo slijegala ramenima nisam znala ni o cemu priča. Samo me pitala "pa gospođo kako ste mogli krenuti sa postupkom a da nemate te i te nalaze". Ocito da vaš dr nije svjestan rizika ili to olako shvaća. Ne mogu opisati koliko sam bila ljuta i bijesna. A tek sestre kad sam dolazila na pikanje u bolnicu ko da im je smrt dosla na vrata. Ma najgori odjel. Prosto da žena poželi da kad ostane trudna ode negdje dalje roditi.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Superman

*DUSICE*, shvaćam tvoju frustraciju, ali ipak, stani malo na loptu. Zaista nije u redu da se na ovakav način blati cijeli Odjel ginekologije.

----------


## DUSICA1

> *DUSICE*, shvaćam tvoju frustraciju, ali ipak, stani malo na loptu. Zaista nije u redu da se na ovakav način blati cijeli Odjel ginekologije.


Ne ja nisam frustrina jer u zivotu sam prosla puno teze situacije i stojim cvrsto na lopti. Ali kako to da mi laparaskopijom ustanove zacepljene jajovode i prosirene i krenem sa stimulacijom zanemare polip na maternici jer kao to ne smeta, a kad odem dalje na pregled MOJI JAJOVODI U REDU nisu zacepljeni, a smeta polip. To su mi potvrdili i u ZG. A dr se prepucavaju pred pacijentima tako da sam to osobno dozivila. Stanje u bolnici je opce poznata stvar. Pa onda kako imat povjerenje u te dr?? to nije fustracija to je istina a to su mnoge zene dozivjele i dozivljavaju samo se suti o tome. Na folikulometriji mi je rekao da nesto vidi na mternici kao polip al nije to bitno. Kad sam prokrvarila i kad sam imala strasne bolove dr me nije ni pogledao. Ipad sam ja bila njegov pacijent. A jedna cura je skoro umrla , on ju je primio u bolnicu i vise je isto nije niti pogledao al ju je grubo odbio za daljnji postupak rekavsi da mu vise ne dolazi. Tako se ne postupa sa pacijentima. Oprostite na podugackom postu al to je moje misljenje. Ukratko u KBO su daleko od Zagreba ili bilo kojeg drugog centra sto se tice MPO.

----------


## Vela

Danas mi je stigao papa-cin 3. U subotu sam trebala krenuti s postupkom    :Crying or Very sad:  ..Kako će sada ići stvari, stvarno neznam, koliko će mi vremena trebati da to riješim?? Nikada nisam imala nikakav cin, papa uvijek ok.

----------


## DUSICA1

Vela, imas pp!

----------


## Rene2

Ja sam bila na zadnjem AIH u svibnju prije novog zakona.

Sad me kopka da krenem na IVF.

Pitanja za one koje znaju: 

1. Jel mi prvo treba uputnica od moje soc. gin?
2. Kako nabaviti drugo mišljenje?
3. Jel mogu ja posjetiti psihologa i pravnika sada, a na postupak krenuti poslje nove godine?
4. Jel se mora čekati IVF konzilij?
5. Koliko to sve traje dok se ne dođe u postupak?

----------


## Tončica007

> Danas mi je stigao papa-cin 3. U subotu sam trebala krenuti s postupkom    ..Kako će sada ići stvari, stvarno neznam, koliko će mi vremena trebati da to riješim?? Nikada nisam imala nikakav cin, papa uvijek ok.


Vela draga ne sekiraj se, samo pozitivno, evo moja mrvica i ja smo sa CIN II u 27.tjednu nakon 1. AIH-a  :Wink: ))

----------


## Cannisa

Rene2 poslala sam ti pp

----------


## missy

Hm..za one koje znaju,gotovo isto pitanje kao i Rene 2...
Mislila sam otići sljedeći utorak kod dr.P. na dogovor za 1 mj.,pa pomislih usput odraditi i psihologa i pravnika.Što kažete drage moje djevojke,jeli to moguće?!
Koliko moram čekati na termin kod psihologa?
"Navodno" po novom moram najaviti dolazak kod drP. u antisterilitetnu ambulantu?!?
 :Heart:  Help!  :Heart:

----------


## Vela

Missy, 

Za psihologa se moraš naručiti, ja sam dobila termin za nekih tjedan dana, također sam se morala naručiti i kod dr. P . Kod pravnika možeš otići bilo koji dan sa suprugom, osobnim kartama i vjenčanim listom.

----------


## Bea

zašto se sasa moramo naručiti i kod dr. P?

----------


## bveber

> zašto se sasa moramo naručiti i kod dr. P?

----------


## Bea

sorry lapsus. htjela sam pitati zašto se sada moramo naručiti kod dr. P i kada radi? 
izgleda da se toga puno promijenilo od 5. mjeseca

----------


## Vela

Ne znam zašto se sada mora naručivati, nova pravila ...dr. mi je rekao da se moram naručiti. Na recep. su tražili ime i prezime, broj mobitela, možda čak i datum rođenja, ne sjećam se više i rekli mi kada mogu doći.

----------


## missy

Da.. i ja sam zadnji put bila u svibnju,i za ASA-u se nije trebalo naručivati.Dakle,svašta nešto novoga!No,hajde!
Hvala!  :Love:

----------


## m arta

ja idem kod dr Šijanovića. i od kada idem kod njega (12/08.) oduvjek se moram naručiti i dati sve te podatke.

----------


## modesty4

Cure molim vas ako mi možete reći koliko se u Osijeku čekaju rezultati briseva, te mikrobiologija urina i ejakulata MM i gdje moram nositi uzorke?

----------


## milivoj73

> Cure molim vas ako mi možete reći koliko se u Osijeku čekaju rezultati briseva, te mikrobiologija urina i ejakulata MM i gdje moram nositi uzorke?


mikrobiologija urina i ejakulata se radi u HZJZ u ulici F.Krežme (kolokvijalno Drapšinova) i bude gotovo sutradan od davanja uzorka koliko se sjećam...

----------


## modesty4

Milivoj hvala!

----------


## m arta

bok cure, ne javljate se više?
ja sam danas bila na prvoj inseminaciji. i sad čekamo betu. taman nam pada za novu godinu.
nadamo se da će nam to biti lijepi novogodišnji poklon.

----------


## missy

Jao drage moje,ne znam što da mislim...totalno sam grrrr...

9.12. sam bila na AIH...napravila test za trudnoću 24. i 25.12....Oba puta sam vidjela dvije crtice,ali tooliko blijede da ne znam što da mislim...brojim dane do ponedjeljka da mogu napraviti ß,a do tada ako netko ima što za reći...puno bi mi značilo!!!Potajno se nadam da su se mojih 4 godine truda isplatile,ali...UH... :?  :/

----------


## Superman

Draga *missy*, dvije crte su dvije crte!!!!! Iliti: drugoj crti se ne gleda u zube, ma koliko blijeda bila!!!!   :Grin:  Ljepši Božićni poklon se ne može niti zamisliti!!!!
Ja ću u to ime već  :D, a ti nam u ponedjeljak dojavi lijepu troznamenkastu brojčicu!

----------


## ivica_k

potpisujem superman! missy,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## Bea

missy bravo  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## missy

Drage moje...

Danas mi je rođendan i nisam mogla ni sanjati o ovako lijepom daru...mislim da ću ovaj dan pamtiti dok sam živa!!!!
Naime,moja ß je krasnih 288!!!!!

*Bea,ivica_k,Superman,hvala vam od srca!!!*

----------


## ivica_k

bravo missy :D 
kakva će to rođendanska fešta biti  :Grin:

----------


## Superman

Ajme, *missy*....  :D  :D  :D Čestitam od   :Heart:  !

----------


## Vela

Prekrasne vijesti Missy!! Najljepše čestitke  :D 
Nadam se da će i m artu razveseliti novogodišnji poklon!!

----------


## Cannisa

Missy čestitke od   :Heart:  ! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## marti_sk

missy predivna vjest  :D  :D  :D  jako sam sretna, cestitam ti iz   :Heart:

----------


## m arta

[quote="[b]missy[/b]"]Drage moje...

Danas mi je rođendan i nisam mogla ni sanjati o ovako lijepom daru...mislim da ću ovaj dan pamtiti dok sam živa!!!!
Naime,moja ß je krasnih 288!!!!!




Čestitke!!!!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D 

ja sutra idem vaditi betu. ne znam, već par dana imam "nešto" malo na ulošku.   :Sad:   :?

----------


## m arta

ipak ništa od mog novogodišnjeg "poklona"   :Sad:  

la nadam se više sreće drugi puta....  :Smile:

----------


## Superman

*m arta*, žao mi je...

Cure, pišite o ovakvim stvarima na Odbrojavanju, tamo se i iščekuje i vibra za vaše bete!

----------


## missy

Kod mene isto ništa pametnog...nakon što se beta lijepo poduplala,danas (6tj)bila na UZV...ne vidi se ništa, beta(umjesto cca. 3500) 880!!!
Sumnja na vanmateričnu,pakiram se pa u bolnicu na promatranje...koji shit!!!SORY cure!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Superman

Ajme, *missy*.....   :Crying or Very sad:  jako mi je žao....budi hrabra!   :Love:

----------


## ivica_k

missy, drži nam se!  :Love:

----------


## Cannisa

missy   :Crying or Very sad:   drži se i javi se kako si?  :Love:

----------


## ninaos

Pozdrav svima!
Pacijentica sam dr Popovića i jako sam zadovoljna s njime.Svi nalazi su za sada ok i kod mene i kod supruga ali eto već godinu dana pokušavamo s bebicom ali ništa.Preporučio mi je stimulaciju.Danas mi je 2dc i bila sam na UZV sve je ok.Od sutra počinjem piti klomifen (3-7 dc).
Potom folikometriju 9dc te opet UZV TV.Trebam se javiti sestri Perasović za Ovitrelle ampule.
Isto tako mi je napisao Duphastin,Folacin,Lotgogyn
Problem je nastao što ovaj tjedan dr Popović ne radi tek od 12.1.10.Neznam kada trebam početi piti taj Duphastin.Jedva čekam utorak da odem kod dr.Popovića samo se bojim da će biti kasno.
Ovo mi je prva stimulacija i nemam pojma što i kako trebam.Kad se trebam dobiti te Ovitrelle!?Totalno sam zubnjena :? Ako tko što više znam molim pomagajte!

JA 30 godina
ON 34 godina
normozoospermia 
21dc prog.45,4
ovulatorni ciklusi

----------


## Superman

*ninaos*, dobro nam došla i još prije nas napustila (to je standardna dobrodošlica na ovom podforumu)!   :Smile:  

Kao prvo, opusti se, sve će bit OK i sve ćeš stići! Folacin i Lactogyn počni uzimati odmah.  Ovitrelle ćeš dobiti za indukciju ovulacije i dr. će ti točno reći kad je trenutak za to. Duphastin je progestagen, a takva terapija se koristi u luteinskoj fazi ciklusa, dakle, nakon ovulacije, o čemu će te isto uputiti dr.
Dakle, lijepo počni s klomifenima, u utorak na kontrolu, i sve 5!
Puno sreće ti želim!   :Smile:

----------


## Superman

I da... za prve korake u svijet potpomognute oplodnje preporučam Rodinu brošuru:
http://peternel.ipapercms.dk/demos/RODA/Neplodnost/

----------


## ninaos

Puno hvala na odgovoru!
Jednostavno neznaš više koga što pitati.Ovo mi je prvi put i jednostavno neznam što i kako treba.Danas pitam tamo u KBO svi se nešto kao ograđuju jer nisam njihov pacijent neznaju ovo ono totalna zbrka nastala.
Jedva čekam utorak i da konačno sve dogovorim s dr.Popovićem.
Još jednom hvala!  :Smile:  
I nadam se da će biti uspješno što prije   :Wink:

----------


## ninaos

Pitanje,
ako je test za ovulaciju pokazao danas plus to znači da je sutra ovulacija.(subota)Pitanje je kada treba početi uzimati Duphastin?Dr.kaže nakon ovulacije zbunio me je da li je to sutra ili preksutra!? (nedjelja):?

----------


## Superman

*ninaos*, počni u nedjelju. Sretno!

----------


## Rene2

missy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nadam se da je sve u redu i da je srce prokucalo!!!

----------


## Superman

Joj, *Rene*, prolistaj malo Odbrojavanje...na žalost, nije dobro završilo kod *missy*...

----------


## Rene2

Ajme, baš m ije žao.
nadam se da si dobro missy.

----------


## missy

Osim one "THINK PINK",jedna od meni omiljenih je..."ŠTO TE NE UBIJE,OJAČA TE!"
Ma,mislim da je to generalno ovdje na pdf podpomognuta...sve smo mi jake žene koje znaju zašto se bore i koji su im ciljevi...,a ovo su samo "sitne" prepreke na putu do cilja!!!!
 :Love:   THX.....

----------


## Bea

Cure, evo planiram ponovno krenuti, pa me zanima da li ima šta novo?
 :Heart:

----------


## m arta

nema nikakvih promjena od kad sam ja u postupcima, a to je 10/09.

----------


## Vela

Čini se da od 01.02. ampule naručujemo u bolnici, a ne više preko soc.gin....informacija od moje doktorice.

----------


## m arta

to ne znam, jer još nisam bila u takvim postupcima. 
čula sam i ja ili pročitala na forumu da je to novost.

----------


## Vela

Danas sam bila u bolnici, pripremila već po tko zna koji puta svu papirijadu za MPO ...., misleći da se više ništa ne može desiti šta me može omesti, ALI može! 
Osječkoj bolnici još nije odobren novčani fond, tj. bolnica još uvijek nema love za lijekove, a kada će imati ne zna se!!
 Sestra Jelka me je pribilježila u tzv. listu čekanja tek za 06.mjesec, kako mi sve ide od ruke, onda će im krenuti fodišnji odmori, a meni će proći 12 mjesei od zadnjeg IVF-a. Pitala sam za opciju da sama kupim ljekove, tu soluciju nisu prihvatili, da ja ne bi kasnije slučajno tražila povrat preko HZZO-a, a to nesmijem. Listu čekanja slažu na principu da će imati mjesečno dvije MPO oplodnje. Znači do kraja godine ima 10 mjeseci, oduzmemo 2 mjeseac godišnjeg odmora, ostaje 8 mjeseci x 2 postupka=16 postupaka Bravo za ministra!!!!
Uglavnom danas sam bila jako razočarana, sutra će valjda biti bolje..

----------


## missy

Ma da,pa ne mogu vjerovati!!!
A što od lijekova si išla bezicirati???Ja sam inače na kombinaciji klomifen-menopur,s tim da sama kupujem ampule! :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 
I imam dogovor sa dr-om za travanj(komisiju)pa ono??!!!

----------


## Vela

Eto danas sam ih bezecirala. U 11.mj je papa pokazao Cin III, biosija  3 tjedna kasnije, bila u redu, pa sam morala čekati bar dva mjeseca kako bi ponovila papu. Tako da mi je drugi papa stigao prošli tjedan i u redu je..u biti biopsija bi trebala biti najtočnija analiza, znači ja od početka 01.mjeseca znam da je sve OK, ali nitko nije htio riskirati i rezervirat mi lijekove (čak sam malo i sumnjala da su zamjenili uzorke, možda sam u krivu, ne znam :Rolling Eyes: )
Imam i ja kod kuće nešto malo Menopura( što sam sama kupila prošle godine) ali dr. želi ovaj puta ići sa pravom stimulacijom..jer kaže da  zadnji puta nisam baš nešto odreagirala. Imala sam jednu js i  oplodila se, dobro do trudnoće nije došlo..ali prvi je puta. Tako da se meni čini da me više neće pokušavati voditi u prirodnim ciklusima  :Sad:   obrazložio je to time da ipak moraju voditi brigu o rezultatima, a ne ići u postupke samo tako.

----------


## Vela

Sorry Missy, sada sam vidjela da pitaš što od lijekova trebam...20 Gonala, 10 Menopura

----------


## m arta

pa to je strašno.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

ja zasad nisam u stimuliranim postupcima, ustvari od slijedećeg ciklusa sam na Klomifenu, al to sam dobila recept od svoje gin., ali ako ne uspije inseminacija ovako ići ću isto u stimulirane postupke IVF.

ne mogu vjerovati šta nam se taj kreten od ministra radi, a i ta jeb..... Vlada.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Cannisa

Strašno je to sve skupa.....koliko god imali volje i želje, i upornosti uz ovakav zakon teško da ćemo postati roditelji! Mislim da nam je naš ministar dao samo 2 opcije ili odustati od bebe ili odustati od Hrvatske....nažalost ali to je tako  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Bea

sada sam u totalnoj komi. lijekove imam (gonale i menopur) i mislila sam da ću sada krenuti u postupak,

----------


## m arta

*Bea * a zašto nećeš u postupak ako imaš lijekove?

----------


## Bea

trebala  sam u postupak kraj 12. i početak 1 mj., ali me doktor odgodio zbog svog godšnjeg. Kada sam se ponovo javila odgodio me.
Neznam da li je u pitanju lova bolnice, pa planiram otići i vidjeti šta dalje. Inače sam lijekove dobila preko soc. gin. jer su naručeni u 12 mjesecu

----------


## m arta

Bea ako smijem pitati, čini mi se da si kod dr Popovića?

----------


## Bebel

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve cure koje su u postupku, jer kako je ministar zajedno s premijerkom krenuo protiv nas...na postupke ćemo dolaziti svake 3 godine. On se besramno igraju sa našom sudbinom:
http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...-na-pacij.aspx

Ja sam i  :Sad:  i  :Evil or Very Mad:  jer sam svjesna što to znači za MPO u HR i sve neplodne parove...

----------


## Bea

marta pacijentica sam dr. P.
U petak sam bila u KBO i morala odgoditi svoj postupak, iako imam lijekove sada čekaju da se naruče igle za punkciju.
Sestra Perasović mi je rekla da već 10 dana čeka ravnatelja da joj odobri naručivanje igle.
Ja sam se bojala početi s terapijom kada mi nemogu potvrditi da će igle biti naručene.
Tako da sada ponovno čekanje.

----------


## m arta

to je stašno! 
nadam se da će to bolnice uskoro rješiti. ja za sada još nisam "pikalica", al mogla bi biti ako mi ne uspiju inseminacije.

----------


## Vela

Ja više nemam ikakvih komentara na njihove izgovore, ako tebi koja imaš lijekove nisu mogli potvrditi kada će dobiti iglu, onda stvarno ne znam .... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## missy

Sram ih bilo!Dakle,pretplatiti se na čekanje koječega!!!
Grrrr... :Mad: !!!
E...jadni mi s ovom našom državom!!!

----------


## nataša

ja samo da napomenem da sam odradila klomifen, dala si ovitrelle večeras i u petak naručena za punkciju!
sestra E mi reče da ako ne budu imali igala da će mi radit inseminaciju!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ja nemam riječi!! meni inseminacija neće pomoći, ali šta, čisto da ne propadne red!

 neću pristati jednostavno! 

kažu da imaju još samo dvije igle..nemam riječi..zašto sam onda pila klomifen ?!

----------


## mare41

nataša, a koliko imaš folikula kad će možda raditi inseminaciju? a jel se može pitati da sami kupite igle? stvarno strašno da se zbog igala ne napravi IVF

----------


## Bea

nataša strašno mi je žao. 
mare41 za igle za naručiti sam pitala svog soc. gin. i on mi je rekao da on to ne može tako da mislim da će ih biti teško nabaviti.

----------


## Superman

*nataša*, jeli bilo punkcije u petak???

----------


## gianna

Hvala svima na informacijama! ehhhh svašta!!!! ništa...ako želiš biti mama, štedi lovu i kupi sama. 
Samo eto, kad nemaju ni potrošnog materijala...jadan taj Osijek! Vjerujem da će to rješiti uskoro, i da ćemo barem uspjeti pokušati. 
Kriza je svugdje, valjda će za koji mjesec država namaći love (nekako) i regulirati dugovanja.

----------


## tihić

Pozdrav cure! Jeste li možda načule u bolnici kada će početi raditi IVF_ICSI.

----------


## nataša

> *nataša*, jeli bilo punkcije u petak???


je, ipak su dobili igle! valjda nekih 6 komada, tako da smo napravili punkciju dvije jajne stanice.

----------


## m arta

ja sam imala inseminaciju u petak i čula sam da su bile i punkcije daj dan. :Smile:

----------


## Vela

Danas sam bila do bolnice pa sam svratila do sestre Jelke vidjeti da li im je odobren budžet za lijekove, još uvijek nije.... to mi je stvarno čudno jer koliko čujem po drugim bolnicama se bez problema dobiju lijekovi...cure iz Splita, Rijeke. Znači svi imaju odobrena sredstava i nabavljene lijekove...zašto je jedino Osijek na crnoj listi? To me jako zanima, probat ću na par mjesta poslat nekakve dopise, možda netko zna odgovor!

----------


## Vela

> je, ipak su dobili igle! valjda nekih 6 komada, tako da smo napravili punkciju dvije jajne stanice.


 
Nataša, obavijesti nas o ishodu..da li su ti se obje opodile?

----------


## osijek

Cure pozdrav, ja na potpomognutu ne idem u osijeku nego u zg, ali me interesira da li u osijeku ima u sklopu bolnice ili jel netko zna gdje se mogu dobiti potvrde pravnika i psihijatra? Ako ima mogla bih bar to napraviti tu da ne moram i zbog toga u zg iako tamo ima sve to organizirano pa se naručiš i odmah obaviš i psihijatra i pravnika.
I dali netko zna koliko se u os čeka na nalaze hiva, hepatitisa....

----------


## tihić

> Cure pozdrav, ja na potpomognutu ne idem u osijeku nego u zg, ali me interesira da li u osijeku ima u sklopu bolnice ili jel netko zna gdje se mogu dobiti potvrde pravnika i psihijatra? Ako ima mogla bih bar to napraviti tu da ne moram i zbog toga u zg iako tamo ima sve to organizirano pa se naručiš i odmah obaviš i psihijatra i pravnika.
> I dali netko zna koliko se u os čeka na nalaze hiva, hepatitisa....


Ja ti isto idem u ZG na oplodnju. za pravnika i psihijatra ne znam a nalaz krvi ti bude za par dana.

----------


## m arta

*osijek*, u KBO se naručuje kod psih. Maja Frenc i dođeš za brzo na red, a u pravnu službu odeš kad hoćeš do mislim 15,00 h. (znaš koju dokumentaciju trebaš?)
tako je bilo lane u 11.,12. mj. ako se nije nešto promjenilo.
za nalaze čekaš HIV-a i hepatitisa tjedan dana.

sretno! :Smile:

----------


## osijek

Kako misliš dokumentaciju? trebam nešto nositi kod psih. ili? Ja sam u prošlom postupku bila prije ovog vrlog zakona pa ne znam kako ide ta papirijada. Ima netko kontakt od te psih. i od pravne službe, gdje se nalazi itd...

----------


## gianna

Kod psihologinje Ferenc treba se naručiti telefonom (ili kao ja nabasati i moliti da te primi). Iako nije bio kod mene slučaj, treba doći sa suprugom. 
Kod pravnika treba ponijeti vjenčani list i ambulantni list (barem je meni to tražio). Bila sam sama (bez mm), i za par minuta imala sam potvrdu u rukama. 
Nalaz za hiv i hepatitis sam dobila za otprilike tri dana.

----------


## gianna

Ferenc je na psihijatriji a za pravnika pitaj portira da ti objasni (inače u upravnoj zgradi KBO)

----------


## m arta

za dokumentaciju sam mislila preslike vjenčanog lista, osobne tvoje i TM i amb.lista. mislim, već sam zaboravila. e da, to ti treba za pravnika.
a za psihu se ne sječam jel to isto treba možda. al ond viška glava ne boli kad budeš fotokopirala dokumente. broj sam zaboravila, ali i mi smo otišli na psihu i tamo se naručili.
a detaljnije imaš na Forum hr. baš smo nas par pisale kad smo obavljale te stvari.
btw s tog foruma su me poslali na ovaj za još detaljnije stvari u vezi postupaka u Osijeku.  :Smile:

----------


## nataša

> Nataša, obavijesti nas o ishodu..da li su ti se obje opodile?


 jedna jajna stanica, oplodila se, imla ET i procurila danas! 

ne znam kako rade oko Uskrsa? jel zna ko?

----------


## osijek

Cure hvala puno!

----------


## m arta

> jedna jajna stanica, oplodila se, imla ET i procurila danas! 
> 
> ne znam kako rade oko Uskrsa? jel zna ko?


 
čula sam na forumu da je biologica na godišnjem za Uskrs, al sigurnije ti je da nazoveš i provjeriš ili odeš kod svog dr, on će ti najbolje reći šta, kad i kako dalje.... :Smile: 

sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## adriana_d

evo da vam se i tu javim..trudna sam!! prirodnim putem..jucer sam vadila betu koja je 199.5, a kasni mi 5 dana..sad se malo bojim jer sad jucer kad sam bila na wc-u kad sam se obrisala ostalo malo sluzave narancaste tockice,ali je vise nema.u pon opet moram vaditi betu,pa cemo vidjeti sve,samo se nadam da se dupla..pozz svima i sretno!!!! nemogu naci smajlice  :Sad:

----------


## zedra

Adriana-d, cestitam! reci, kako si skužila? mislim, simptomcići?

----------


## adriana_d

hvala Zedra!! isla sam svakih pola sata na wc,imam stalno mucnine,ali ne povracam  i posumnjala,kasnila 3 dana,inace nikada ne kasni,i kupila navecer test u 22h i tada ga odmah i napravila i pojavio se plus

----------


## m arta

adriana d, čestitam!   :Very Happy: 

jel to u prirodnom ciklusu ili si bila u postupku nekom?

----------


## adriana_d

prirodnim putem draga  :Smile:  i ja sam sretna i nadam se samo da je sve ok.vidjet cemo u ponedjeljak opet jel beta narasla

----------


## m arta

*adriana*_*d*, drago mi je da je prirodno i želim ti školsku trudnoću do kraja! sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## adriana_d

hvala ti draga puno!!!!! sutra javim rezultat

----------


## osijek

*adriana d* čestitam ti od sveg srca i želim ti najuredniju i najdosadniju trudnoću. Sada uživaj jer trudnoća je jedno prekrasno stanje bez obzira na tegobe koje kakve. Uživajte ti i beba dok se ne sretnete i uživo  :Grin: .

----------


## Bea

adriana-d čestitam od sveg srca. ovo je predivna vijest. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## adriana_d

hvala ti Bea!! upravo sam dosla iz bolnice.danasnja beta je 619.6 valjda je ok?! pozz

----------


## Kadauna

*EVO NOVA AKCIJA!

**AKO  STE   BILI U POSTUPKU NAKON  DONOŠENJA ZAKONA I AKO to JOŠ NISTE učinile ,  MOLIMO DA** ISPUNITE UPITNIK  USPJEŠNOSTI (u mom potpisu)   ... VRLO SU NAM  BITNI  PODACI KAKO  BISMO IZNIJELI "PODATKE STVARNIH PACIJENATA" * 

 A DETALJE POGLEDAJTE I OVDJE: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54392-JO%C5%A0-JEDNA-AKCIJA!-VA%C5%BDNO!-sakupimo-svoje-neovisne-statistike!

----------


## philipa

Ako sam dobro shvatila ..za psihologa treba uputnica od prim.ginekologa,a za pravnika nije potrebna?

----------


## veckica

Molim vas informaciju je li KBC Osijek započeo sa ICSI?Ako netko zna.

----------


## Bea

philipa tako je, za pravnika ti nije potrebna uputnica, a za psihologa da.

----------


## nataša

> Molim vas informaciju je li KBC Osijek započeo sa ICSI?Ako netko zna.


imam podatak da su dobili mikroskop za ICSI!

----------


## veckica

hvala :Smile:  možda uskoro i započnu s radom....

----------


## adriana_d

evo da vam se javim.danas sam bila na prvom uz pregledu..danas mi je 5 6/7. sutra ulazim u 6 tjedan. vidi se pravilna G.V sjedva vidljivim E.O. kaze doktorica da je to sve ok i iduci cet idem opet i da bi se trebala vidjeti srcana reakcija..samo se nadam da ce biti sve ok..

----------


## arnea76

Nova sam ovdje. Par riječi o mojem iskustvu...
Trudnoću pokušavamo ostavriti 3 god. Ja ok, suprug oligoasthenozoospermija, odradili 4 AIIH, te prije 20-ak dana stimulirani IVF/ICSI na Vinogradskoj, rezultat je izostao...
Sada čekamo Maribor, i to me drži :Very Happy: 
Ima li tko iskustva iz Mb ?
 :Smile:

----------


## zedra

arbea, ja iden u naribor u srijedu na konzultacije....ne znam ni kada ću doći u postupak...ali mu se radujem jako....imaš cijeli pdf potpomognuta u sloveniji pa pogledaj

----------


## adriana_d

evo da vam se i ja javim.sinoc sam bila na hitnoj... probudila  se i otisla u wc,i kad sam se obrisala imala sam sta vidjeti,narancasto-krvavu sluz i to dosta.uplasila sam se jako.kad e doktor pregledao rekao je da nevidi nimalo krvi i napravio mi UZV. nalaz glasi ovako,vidljiva pravilna G.V s za sada nejasnim E.O.cerviks zatvoren,uterus nesto povecan,smeksan..u 6 tjednu sam trudnoce.rekao mi je da mirujem i da se u ponedjeljak javim svojoj ginekologinji..krvarenja nema vise,ali sad je mene jako strah sto se jos uvijek nevidi embrio,da li se vec trebao vidjeti ili???!!!pomozite ako znate.uplasena sam jako..hvala unaprijed!!

----------


## zedra

adriana, u 6. tjednu trudnoće se u pravili vidi EO, ali kod spontanih trudnoća nikada ne znaš sa sigurnošću kada je bila ovulacija, tako da možda cijela trudnoća, da tako nazovem, kasni....
nemoj se još brinuti, polako...naravno, puno ovisi o uzv aparatu i onome tko gleda...odi kod privatnika, oni ti u pravilu imaju bolji uzv aparat...

----------


## Bea

adriana_d drži se. sve će biti ok.

----------


## osijek

adriana evo ako te to može utješiti ja sam sa 5 i nešto tjedana bila na kbo zbog hiperstimulacije, na uzv su vidjeli 2 gestacijeske vrećice bez vidljivih otkucaja iako mi je moj gin prije nego me poslao u bolnicu pokazao na uzv kako se naziru otkucaji. Bila sam tjedan dana u kbo i još nisu oni mogli vidjeti i htjeli su me ostaviti dok se ne pojave otkucaji, predzadnji dan dok sam bila kod njih naveče dok sam se tuširala pojavila mi se krv i to svježa, rekli su da je to vjerojatno samo krvarenje zbog formiranja posteljice.... ja sutra tražila da me puste doma. Sutra otišla kod svog gina i on odmah rekao tri srca kucaju, ja koja nisam doktor sam isto odmah vidjela tri srčeka kako kucaju. A što se krvarenja tiče ono je prestalo malo po malo, a za jedno tri tjedna se opet pojavilo i trajalo malko duže kao neka polumenstruacija, ali poslije toga više nikad.
Tako da ne sekiraj se unaprijed iako znam da sam i ja skoro umrla od straha kad sam vidjela krv.

----------


## m arta

*adriana* drži se. bit će sve super!  :Smile: 


*nataša*, ja sam danas u KBO čula da i dalje šalju svoje pacijentice na ICSI u Petrovu.

i još sam čula da sad imaju kvotu koliku smiju napraviti postupaka mjesečno, jer će samo toliko dobiti plaćeno.  :Sad: 
a to sam dobila odgovor kad sam se začudila da smo samo das dvije danas bile. ja inseminacija, i još jedno vađenje JS.

----------


## arnea76

zedra, toliko svega pročitala o svim klinikama i zaključak........treba imati puno sreće i to je to...
Sretno u Sloveniji, termini su oko  god...malo manje od prvih konzultacija...javi ishod. :Smile:

----------


## adriana_d

hvala vam cure!! ja sam na mirovanju do iduceg cetvrtka,onda idem na uzv.ne krvarim vise nista i samo lezim od ponedjeljka  :Sad:  samo se nadam da ce biti sve ok..pusa

----------


## Bea

evo ja sam jučer bila kod dr. P i uspjela sam upasti na postupak. Lijekove imam, sada samo da sve ide po planu.
Natuknuo je da su dobili opremu za ICSI. Sada se samo možemo nadati da će je početi i koristiti.

----------


## arnea76

Super! Znači i Osijek kreće s ICSI, jako dobro !
Sada treba samo čekati da ispeku zanat ! :Wink:

----------


## Bea

da se pohvali od danas se sama pikam. jučer su mi je to napravila sestra Ester, a danas ja na poslu bez problema.

----------


## osijek

Ma zakon je kad si sam daš pikice, nisi ovisan o nikomu i ničemu. Ja to sama i baš mi je super jedva čekam da krenem sada ponovo, svačemu se čovjek raduje u životu  :Grin: .

----------


## martineza

Bok , cure.
Ja sam vam nova (sto se tice forma, a pomalo iskusna sto se tice kbo osijek). jos malo pa ce mi biti 2 godine kako se druzim s osobljem kbo osijek. pacijentica sam dr. P. Iza mene je laparoskorija, HSG , 4 homoinsjemenacije i 1 vantjelesna. 
Danas sam krenula kod dr. na dogovor za 5 mjesec (vantjelesna) pa umalo da nisam pala u nesvjest kad mi je rekao da moram gore na 3 kat da se upisem na listu cekanja...nisam ni znala da su to uveli.....a gore su mi objasnili da mozda dodjem na red tek krajem ili pocetkom sljedece godine....sta se desilo od 2 mjeseca ove godine nemam pojma....jer ja sam bila na punkciji i vracanju u 2 mjesecu....pa cisto kao obavjest da se ne sokirate kao ja....
pozzzz

----------


## Vela

Ja sam tako bila šokirana sredinom 02.mjeseca, kada su mi rekli da me mogu upisati za 06.mjesec, mislim da su rekli da sam 4 na redu..., znači svaki mjesec jedna oplodnja. Iako sam u bolnici bila i sredinom 01.mjeseca nitko mi nije rekao da će biti promjena, mogla sam se i onda već upisati. Valjda nisu znali  :Confused:  
Tako da je meni sada skoro prošla godina od zadnjeg postupka...
Sve mi dođe da se odmah sada probilježim negdje u Zagreb, pa malo da čekam tamo, a malo ovdje  :Coffee:

----------


## missy

*Martineza* dobro nam došla( :Klap: )!!!!!

I ja sam jučer bila na dogovoru za IVF,upisala sam se za 6.mj.,na listu čekanja za pikice!
Koliko sam shvatila upitni su lijekovi,a ne postupci,jer ću u svibnju na IVF prirodnjak,a 
lipanj mi je za plan B...

----------


## osijek

Ja sam se naručila kod prof. Maje Frenc za potvrdu, a nisam pitala gdje ona radi! Jel netko možda zna gdje je ona da ne zovem opet tamo, trebalo mi je dva dana da ih dobijem i naručim se.

----------


## m arta

ona ti je na psihijatriji, kad uđeš u baraku desno, prva vrata desno. piše na vratima njeno ime.
sretno.

----------


## adriana_d

hej drage...evo da vam se i ja javim.sve je ok,usla sam u 8 tjedna,beba je 13.5mm velika i srce kuca ko veliko..hvala vam svima na podrsci!! svima vama sretno u postupcima i saljem vam veliki zagrljaj!! :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## missy

Baš lijepo *adriana_d*!
 :Klap: Samo još da sufliram-promijeni potpis!!!!!!!
Super-školsku trudnoću želim!!!

----------


## m arta

> hej drage...evo da vam se i ja javim.sve je ok,usla sam u 8 tjedna,beba je 13.5mm velika i srce kuca ko veliko..hvala vam svima na podrsci!! svima vama sretno u postupcima i saljem vam veliki zagrljaj!!


čestitke!!!!!  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Bea

Cure trebam pomoć, ako neko ima višak gonalaF. ovaj ciklus sam u stimuliranom postupku, lijekove imam od soc. gin. i sada će mi još faliti par komada.
Zanima me gdje u Osijeku se mogu kupiti gonali

----------


## martineza

Draga imam ja 6 gonala za posuditi, ako ti je to dovoljno. Za kupnju nisam sigurna. Kupovala sam samo menopur...

----------


## Bea

hvala puno martineza, bila sam danas kod doc. na UVZ i rekla sam da nemam više gonala, te je rekao da nastavim s menopurom, jer u nedjelju sam na punkciji.
još jednom hvala puno

----------


## martineza

*nema na cemu, bea*,  ako si necemo medjusobno pomoci tko ce nam pomoci... imamo samo jedne druge.... sretno...

----------


## gianna

Bea, lijepe zrele jajne stanice ti želim!

----------


## Bea

hvala!

----------


## Bea

jučer sam bila na punkciji i dobili smo 4 folikula. sada čekam i ludim.
malo sam ljuta jer mi je doc. u četvrtak rekao da dobro reagiram i malo brže ide, ali bila je još jedna cura pa nas je obje stavio u nedjelju.
razočarana sam jer mislim da  sam išla ranije da bi dobili još više folikula.
sada čekam da vidim šta će se dogoditi.
ništa nam posebno nisu rekli.

----------


## Superman

*Bea*, mislim da nemaš razloga biti razočarana. Što bi sa više jajnih stanica? Po Zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji ne može se niti oploditi više od 3 stanice, a krioprezervacija jajnih stanica u Osijeku se ne radi (neka me netko ispravi ako griješim), a i da se radi, "preživljavanje" stanica nakon odmrzavanja i više je nego upitno...
Želim ti puno sreće u nastavku postupka!

----------


## Bea

hvala Superman. zanm da se neože oploditi po novom zakonu više od tri jajne stanice, ali prošli put sam imala 4 folikula, pa se ništa nije oplodilo, samo zato sam se nadala većem broju.

----------


## Bea

evo javili su mi iz labosa sutra imam transfer.

----------


## gianna

Bea na pola si puta  :Smile:

----------


## hello kitty

drage suborke ako ste zainteresirane ,bez obzira gdje se liječite da i mi organiziramo neku osječku kavicu ....da zajednički podijelimo svoje snove nadanja, probleme i poteškoće na koje nailazimo... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Cannisa

može..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Superman

Curke, za osječku kavicu otvorite novi topic, da bude uočljivo i onima koji ne svraćaju ovdje!
Na 1. osječkoj kavici davne 2008. godine bilo je nas tri, neka ovaj puta odaziv bude puno veći!  :Grin:

----------


## m arta

> Curke, za osječku kavicu otvorite novi topic, da bude uočljivo i onima koji ne svraćaju ovdje!
> Na 1. osječkoj kavici davne 2008. godine bilo je nas tri, neka ovaj puta odaziv bude puno veći!


 
slažem se i podržavam akciju!  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

*adriana*_*d*, šta ima novoga? jel pupa lijepo rste?  :Smile: 

*bea*, šta ima kod tebe?  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

*da li netko zna*; jel možemo kupiti sami lijekove, pa ići i ranije u postupak u KBO?

----------


## Cannisa

Superman...1 osječka kavica je održana davno...oko 2001. otprilike, bilo je nekoliko cura koje su se nalazile....sada su njihova dječica već školarci.

----------


## hello kitty

,moram reć da sam malčice razočarana što  ste se javili u tako malom broju,nadam se daa će nam se još netko pridružiti,neplodnost  nije sramota. ako se nitko više ne javi možemo se čuti pp.

----------


## Cannisa

Jel otvoren topic? da ne otvaram ako je....idemo ga otvoriti, pa možda se jave i oni koji ne prate ovaj...

----------


## m arta

> Jel otvoren topic? da ne otvaram ako je....idemo ga otvoriti, pa možda se jave i oni koji ne prate ovaj...


otvoren je!

----------


## adriana_d

ej drage.evo jausla u 10 tjedan,sve je ok.20.5 idemo na drugi uzv,nemogu docekati...bea,kako je proslo??? sretno svima.pusa

----------


## Bea

evo jučer izvršen ET jedne stanice. da sami kupimo lijekove i donesemo neznam, jer doc. je jučer govorio o sredstvima kojih bolnica nema, listama čekanja te da se mogu raditi prirodnjaci, ali i oni koštaju. Također je govorio da jednom godišnje ići u postupak nema smisla, da razmislimo i odrugim klinikama. Opći dojam od jučer mi je koma. Umjesto da se radujem, jučer sam samo razmišljala o slijedećem koraku, jer on mi je prilikom transfera samo o tome pričao i slijedećoj stimulaciji.

----------


## Superman

Jesi uspjela saznati u kojem je stadiju transferirani zametak? Što je bilo s ostalim stanicama? Nisu oplođene ili...?

----------


## m arta

Bea, želim ti da ne bude slijedećeg puta!  :Smile: 

moram ti priznati da bi ja radije da mi tako otvoreno kaže kakve su nam (ne)mogučnosti, nego da me odugovlači.
ovako se stalno nadam, da ću ovdje uspijeti, a razmišljam o Mariboru, a to opet košta....... :Sad:

----------


## Bea

Superman nisu mi ništa rekli. Ustvari biloginja mi nikada nije ništa rekla, a to i mene zanima.curi koja je bila sa mnom biloginja je pružila mogućnost da vidi oplođene jajne stanice prije transfera pod mikroskopom. Kada mi je rekla bilo mi je žao što nemamo svi isti tretman.

----------


## elena.os

Bea potpisunej m artu i želim ti da nebude slijedeći put, da vam ovaj
bude dobitni! Kad vadiš betu?

M arta vidim iz potpisa da idete na IVF. U kojoj ste fazi?

----------


## Bea

Beta 17.05.

----------


## m arta

Bea, šta kaže dr za betu?

elena.os, pijem Klomifen. danas sam bila na UZV 7dc, i naručio me ponovo za četvrtak.

----------


## Bea

nije rekao ništa, samo je napisao na ambulantni list kućni test na trudnoću ili vađenje bete 17.05.

----------


## NINA30

> nije rekao ništa, samo je napisao na ambulantni list kućni test na trudnoću ili vađenje bete 17.05.


Držat ćemo fine  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## m arta

> Držat ćemo fine



 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Superman

Curke, pridružite nam se u akciji:

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=120276001326059

----------


## Cannisa

ja se pridružujem akciji

----------


## NINA30

Trebam pomoć!Priprem se za AIH i dr.P.je tražio određene nalaze da napravim između ostalog obrisak cerviksa (Chlamidya,MYycoplasma,aerobni,anaerobni) danas sam bila kod svoje liječnice gin.po uputnice i nije mi htjela dati uputnicu za ovaj bris kaže da mi je to moralo biti rađeno prije lapar.i hsg u bolnici ja se toga uopće nesjećam ali ona tvrdi da je i ne da uputnicu kaže da su to gluposti. :Mad: Ja ću sutra ujutro nazvati bolnicu i pitati (iako mislim da su mi radili to da bi znala i naposljetku vjerojatno bi mi dali taj nalaz).
Uglavnom zanima me ukoliko ona i dalje bude meni odbijala dati uputnicu za bris cerviksa zanima me na koji još način mogu dobiti uputnicu i gdje to uopće mogu napraviti.(Pitat ću i dr.opće prakse ona će mi sigurno dati uputnicu ali zanima me tko mi može uzeti taj bris)!!!????
Molim da mi netko odgovori.

----------


## Superman

Nina, ne mogu ti poslati pp. Mijenjaj primarnog ginekologa.

----------


## m arta

*nina*, tvoja soc.gin. ti MORA napisati što god ti traži dr P. 
 tvoja dr opće prakse ti ne može napisati te uputnice.
jedino ti zaista ostaje da ju promjeniš.

----------


## osijek

Pa jel ne možeš napraviti briseve kod svog ginekologa? Ja uvijek kad mi moj mpo traži briseve što je baš sada pred postupak bilo 2 mjeseca za redom iako su brisevi i prvi put bili ok, ja odem kod svoje ginekologice i napravim to kod nje i kada dođu nalazi odnesem ih svom mpo doktoru.

----------


## NINA30

Išla sam kod svoje gin.i ta ista mi odbija to napraviti tvrdi da mi je to već rađeno.Ma ništa,otići ću opet u ponedjeljak i inzistirati da mi to napravi jer mi trebaju (idem na AIH).Neznam što ću ako mi i dalje bude to odbijala

----------


## NINA30

Može li mi netko reći da li kod pravnika (pravno savjetovanje u kbo) ide na uputnicu kao kod gos.Ferenc ili ne i ako ne ide da li se plaća i koliko!?I koliko se čeka.Naručena sam kod gosp.Ferenc za 25.5. pa sam mislila sve obaviti u istom danu.
Hvala

----------


## tihić

> Može li mi netko reći da li kod pravnika (pravno savjetovanje u kbo) ide na uputnicu kao kod gos.Ferenc ili ne i ako ne ide da li se plaća i koliko!?I koliko se čeka.Naručena sam kod gosp.Ferenc za 25.5. pa sam mislila sve obaviti u istom danu.
> Hvala


ne treba ti uputnica i ne plaća se ništa

----------


## missy

Ma pravnik ti je u upravnoj zgradi,ne moraš se unaprijed najavljivati,niti se išta plaća...za čas su ti gotovi papiri...
Bez brige,i mi smo sve u jednom danu obavili.....

----------


## missy

:Evil or Very Mad: Znate li da OPET nemaju igle za punkciju!???????
Ja sam trebala biti na programu za vikend,ali nažalost,nemaju igle,pa mada nemam jajovod,idemo na AIH,da mi ne bi propao ciklus,trud,pikanje,i tako to....
Ludilo,jel???!!! :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## m arta

> Znate li da OPET nemaju igle za punkciju!???????
> Ja sam trebala biti na programu za vikend,ali nažalost,nemaju igle,pa mada nemam jajovod,idemo na AIH,da mi ne bi propao ciklus,trud,pikanje,i tako to....
> Ludilo,jel???!!!


jel ti to rekao dr ili sestra?

----------


## Bea

ovo nije normalno. jučer se ministar hvalio rezultatima i većim brojem postupaka. čak je rečeno da su u osijeku ostvarene tri trunoće više negu isto razdoblju prošle godine. 
Pitam se samo kako je zaboravio napomenuti da bolnice nemaju sredstava, da su nam liste čekanja na lijekove po nekoliko mjeseci.
Lagano ludim. 
I ovaj pokušaj mi je propao. Vještica stigla.
Sada ću morati ići se upisti na tu famoznu listu čekanja lijekova, da osim ako imam vezu u bolnici npr. s. Jelku,pa dobijem preko reda. Strašno.
Ža

----------


## m arta

Bea, žao mi je.  :Love: 

ja sam danas bila na punkciji. 
i meni su jučer rekli da nema igala, al ipak su mi napravili.
i jučer i danas su mi rekli da se sad treba nešto promjeniti, jer ni oni ne mogu raditi svoj posao.

Bea, jesi to čula da je netko dobio lijekove preko reda? i baš preko s.Peras.?
ah toga uvijek i svagdje imaš

----------


## Kadauna

> Bea, jesi to čula da je netko dobio lijekove preko reda? i baš preko s.Peras.?
> ah toga uvijek i svagdje imaš


točno je da se kod nas stvari rješavaju preko reda i poznanstva, ali to ne znači da mi o tome moramo šutjeti!!!! Cure, lijepo na mail napišite što vas muči i što se stvarno zbiva u bolnicama i na ministarstvo a u CC medije. Nema druge i moraju vam odgovoriti.....

----------


## Bea

m arta držim fige da u labosu bude tulum. da li su ti rekli koliko si dobila folikula tj. js?

----------


## martineza

Zao mi je *missy*, bas sam se radovala ovom vikendu...
nije mi jasno kako se to moglo desiti...ne znam sta ti trebala..kupiti iglu ili pitati da das novce....pa kuda ovo vodi.... :Evil or Very Mad: 
..usput jos jedna info, ne znam da li znate kako ide postupak s lijekovim koje bolnica narucuje...
recimo ja sam narucena u 12 mj., oni lijekove primaju do 15 u mjesecu, ako ja dobijem prije, onda me prebacuju za 1 mj...
a ja znam da cu dobiti prije, jer uvijek dobijam pocetkom mjeseca...tako da se nebi iznenadile...

----------


## m arta

Bea, bilo je 3 folikula i 3 js. 

možda još nije sve propalo do vikenda za igle za missy.

----------


## osijek

Mislim da je sve ovo jakooo velika sramota, sva sreća ja nisam u osijeku i ovdje u petrovoj nema takvih problema koliko ja znam, ali ja nemogu vjerovati da dozvoljavaju da se žene podvrgavaju hormonskoj terapiji i onda ništa... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Bea

m arta super. držim fige.
missy drži se.

----------


## adriana_d

evo drage da se i ja javim.danas bili na kontroli,u 12 tjednu smo.sve super i pet.danas doktorica nje mogla uslikati mirno ljubav moju jer se stalno mahao,ma prekrasno nesto...pusa svima

----------


## NINA30

Ipak sam uspjela dobiti uputnicu za bris cerviksa nevjerojatno da sam morala dva puta zbog toga dolaziti.Ipak ću imati sve nalaze na vrijeme.


ps.rekla mi je da ujutro dođem da me odradi (epruvete podigla u mikrobiološkom) ali nisam (zastoj) nadam se da nije frka iza nedjelje (opet se nejavlja na telefon brrrr)

pozdrav svima

----------


## m arta

adriana~~~~~ :Heart: 

da i ovdje napišem, da se naše 3 js nisu oplodile i da odlazimo u Zgb.
još nismo odlučili gdje ćemo, al ovdje više nema smisla čekati.

----------


## Bea

m arta žao mi je.
šta ti je doc. rekao?

----------


## m arta

ništa nije rekao, da se to dešava i ništa.

----------


## NINA30

marta iskreno mi je žao

----------


## Bea

cure ima pitanje. da li znate da li se i u drugim bolnicama tolike liste čekanja za lijekove ili samo u Osijeku?

----------


## osijek

u petrovoj nema liste čekanja za lijekove, samo lista za postupak s tim da nakon prvog ( neuspjelog ) imate pravo za 6. mj. doći na red tako da u biti se ne čeka, jedino se na prvi čeka malo duže, ali i to zavisi o trenutnoj gužvi!

----------


## m arta

*Bea*, mislim da ćemo u bilo kojoj bolnici u Zgb doći na red prije nego u Osk, a i dobit ćemno potpuni tretman za postupak koji nam treba i neće biti problema da nema igala za punkciju i ost.......

ja sam malo istraživala i naručila sam se 08.06. u Petrovoj na prvi dogovor, i vjerujem da će mi tamo biti bolje nego u Osk do sada.

to je žalosno, eto ja sam imala puno povjerenje u KBO i jako sam se razočarala, izgubila sam dragocjeno vrijeme.

----------


## Bea

cure hvala. moram razmilsliti u koju bolnicu u zg ću ići i krenuti u akciju.

----------


## philipa

Informacija za one koji trebaju slati krv u Zg na pretrage koje se plaćaju (tipa AMH).Serum vam se može pripremiti i poslati (dakle vađenje krvi+ transport u bilo koju bolnicu u Zg) za 30 kn!!! Plus naravno cijena pretrage koju rješavate s bolnicom u koju se krv šalje..Krv se vadi u bivšoj Drapšinovoj (HZZJZ)..

Pozdrav..

----------


## m arta

jel netko ima informaciju o DUŠICI1?
ona je pisala prije godinu dana na ovoj temi, pa me zanima kako je završila njena priča ako netko zna.

----------


## ivica_k

da li ste gledale sinoć prilog na STV-u o mpo odjelu KBO?! prema onome što su dr. Š i dr. S naveli, tamo je "med i mlijeko"
a u postupak se, citiram, može ući već za mjesec dana :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## DELAJLA

Nisam gledala,ali sam ćula da su dobili icsi metodu,te da poćinju sa radom.Dali je to još tko ćuo,ako jeste,onda je to izvrsno za nas slavonke koje moramo zbog lošeg spermiograma u zg.

----------


## ivica_k

da, opremljeni su za icsi metodu

----------


## NINA30

Trebala bi na AIH dobila sam papir od liječnika što sve trebam obaviti između ostalog tamo piše i mišljenje drugog liječnika (zg) to nisam napravila zar sam i to morala?!?!
Nadam se da me neće zbog toga odbiti

----------


## philipa

> Trebala bi na AIH dobila sam papir od liječnika što sve trebam obaviti između ostalog tamo piše i mišljenje drugog liječnika (zg) to nisam napravila zar sam i to morala?!?!
> Nadam se da me neće zbog toga odbiti


Mislim da drugo mišljenje moraš imati osim u slučaju da si već liječena  (bila pregledana od MPO liječnika)...

----------


## Bea

ma rta javi kako je bilo na dogovoru u Petrovoj.
cure ša se događa u KBC Osijek?

----------


## NINA30

> ma rta javi kako je bilo na dogovoru u Petrovoj.
> cure ša se događa u KBC Osijek?


To bih i ja voljela znati!?
Ja sam u postupku za AIH to šljaka za sada.Koliko sam upoznata mislim da dr.P je od sljedećeg tjedna na go?!Neznam što se događa preko ljeta,jel ima kakvih postupaka ili se čeka jesen?!

----------


## Bea

mislim da preko ljeta nema postupaka.

----------


## m arta

evo da se javim.
ali sam bila na VV (da sad ne objašnjavam razloge) i oduševljeni smo dr L.
žao mi je što već prije nisam otišla iz KBO jer sad vidim kako sam ovdje samo izgubila meni dragocjeno vrijeme.
trebam se javiti u 09.mj za dogovor za postupak, jer oni ne rade 7.i 8.mj.

----------


## Vela

Nisam se dugo javljala....uglavnom jučer sam imala ET, vraćena su mi 3 embrija treći dan. Bilo je 4 js, jedna se nije oplodila. Koliko znam nas četiri smo bile u IVF postupku kod dr.P ovaj mjesec. Ostale cure imaju ovih dana ET ...Injekcije su mi stigle taman 2 dana prije m, tako da mi je sve išlo jako brzo. Strusila sam 20 gonala, 8 menopura, 12 decapeptila, dr. kaže da sam sasvim OK odreagirala. Još uvijek sam strašno napuhana.
Biloginja mi je pokazala male grudice pod mikroskopom  :Klap:  i još ih je i nahvalila kako se dobro razvijaju...i da su baš lijepi za treći dan. A sada čeeeekanje....mislim da će mi brzo proći, mm mi ugađa na sve moguće načine.

----------


## osijek

*Vela* držim fige za mrvice da se dobro prime za mamici i za troznamenkastu betu!

----------


## adriana_d

evo da vam se i mi javimo.danas smo izasli iz bolnice nakon 14 dana lezanja.prokrvarila sam i zadrzali su me u bolnici,otkrili su mi subkorionski ili neki kazu retramniski hematon velicine 4×2cm,takav je jos uvijek,nema promjena,pustili su me kuci da strogo lezim i mirujem dok se on ne povuce..ja sam sva na iglama,toliko zivciranja,strahova ovih dva tjedna,da poludis,bas kako mi je doktro rekao to je sad igra zivaca.jel tko imao slican slucaj??molim vas da mi se javi.kazu mi svi bit ce sve ok,a ja umirem od straha..i da,rekli su mi da imam curicu  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

adriana_d, držim ti fige da bude sve o.k. samo se ti odmaraj i miruj.  :Smile: 

osijek, šta ime kod tebe?  :Smile: 

Vela, za veliku betu.   :Very Happy:

----------


## NINA30

Ja sam danas imala inseminaciju kod dr.P on kaže da su svi uvijeti ok ali da ovisi o meni hoću li se htjeti družiti s onim što mi on ubrizga  :Yes: 
Što god da se dogodi trudit ću se da se ne razočaram previše.Nastojat ću biti cool. :Cool: 
Danas smo bile nas tri na programu još je jednoj curi rađena inseminacija a jedna je imala transfer.Svima je sve prošlo ok.
Bilo bi super kada bi nam svima uspjelo i za devet mjeseci svi na treći kat!
Držim nam svima fige za veeeelike bete  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## osijek

*m arta* evo izležavamo se, papamo, spavamo, sutra ponovno u kbo vaditi betu da vidimo kako raste. Nadam se da će uskoro i neki uzv da vidimo dali je mrvica ili mrvice!

----------


## m arta

osijek, čestitam. kasnije sam pročitala na temi Petrova da ti je uspjelo. super, baš mi je drago i sretno do kraja trudnoće! 
 :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Bea

vela i nina držim fige.
osijek, čestitam.
adriana_d nadam se da će sve biti dobro.

----------


## modesty4

Cure lijepo vas molim za pomoć!!
U 9 mjesecu sam u postupku na Sv. duhu, a iz Vinkovaca sam. Trebala bih pribaviti potvrde od pravnika i psihologa i dr mi je rekao da to mogu i u Osijeku. Gdje i kome se moram javiti, treba li mi uputnica i što uopće piše na tom papiru koji nam izdaju?

----------


## NINA30

> Cure lijepo vas molim za pomoć!!
> U 9 mjesecu sam u postupku na Sv. duhu, a iz Vinkovaca sam. Trebala bih pribaviti potvrde od pravnika i psihologa i dr mi je rekao da to mogu i u Osijeku. Gdje i kome se moram javiti, treba li mi uputnica i što uopće piše na tom papiru koji nam izdaju?



I ja živim u VK,i nedavno sam to sve obavila evo ovako.Uputnicu za psihologa dobiješ kod svojeg prim.ginekologa prije toga se naručiti telefonskim kod M.Ferenc na savjetovanje povedi i supruga sve skupa traje 10tak min ništa posebno.Isti taj dan odi i do pravnika tamo se nemoraš naručivati nalazi se u upravnoj zgradi ponesi vjenčani list,oibe svoj i od supruga,i kopiju osobnih to ti je to.Ništa komplicirano puka formalnost.

----------


## modesty4

Nina puno ti hvala, imaš li možda broj na koji se naručuje?

----------


## NINA30

M.Ferenc 511-781 moraš biti uporna kad budeš zvala inače ona ti je na psihijatriji to ti je ulaz od ginekologije odmah s desne strane prve barake.

----------


## modesty4

Hvala!! Zovem u ponedjeljak!

----------


## m arta

dobro jutro! :Smile: 
samo da sve pozdravim i kažem da eto ipak ima rezultata u KBO. :Smile: 
moja poznanica je ostala trudna nakon 1. AIH-a kod dr P. :Smile:

----------


## martineza

ovo je vrlo lijepa vijest za sve nas koje idemo u os, cestitke poznanici..

----------


## Vela

Javljam rezultate, od nas četiri koje smo išli u isto vrijeme na IVF, jedna cura je definitivno trudna, beta joj je oko 370 na 11 dpt! 
I moja betica je čak pozitivna, ali je bila 7.9 pa 21.8. Danas (15 dpt)čak je i test pozitivan,  znači beta ne pada. Već 2-3 dana nešto malo krvarim, ali nije m. Uglavnom da li je netko imao slična iskustva? Sredinom idućeg tjedna idem na UZV kod svoje dr., rekla je da dođem ako sve do tada bude u redu...to valjda znači ako ne dobijem m. Da li bi moja menga postala prava ako bi prestala koristiti Utrogestane?

----------


## NINA30

Ovo su jako lijepe vijesti čestitka svima.Ja ću svoju betu znati iza nedjelja užasno me strah i dalje pijem taj utrogestan tko zna što bi bilo da prestanem ah....
Ako je test pozitivan beta pozitivna mislim da je sve ok.,u svakom slučaju posavjetuj se s liječnikom.Znam samo jedno sigurno moja mama je tek četvrti mjesec skužila da je trudna i to zbog grudi je otišla dr.i on joj je tada ustanovio trudnoću čitavo vrijeme je imala redovite m tri mjeseca

----------


## Vela

Nema mi druge, nego se nadati da će biti sve OK i pričekati još par dana do UZV.

----------


## osijek

Vela ako je beta pozitivna i ako se pravilno dupla ( svaka dva dana treba se poduplati )onda nemaš što misliti trudna si, sada samo strpljivo do uzv-a gdje ćeš vidjeti gestacijsku vrećicu, a oko 7 tt i otkucaje srca bebe i to je to. A što se tiče koje kakvih mrljanja smečkastih, rozih i koje kakvih, kažu da 70 % žena u trudnoći ima kojekakva krvaruckanja koja ne znače ništa loše nego ili se plod gnjezdi ili posteljica počinje raditi....dok nema svježe obilne kkrvi sve je ok, koristiš utriče i to je to.
Usput ćesstitka svim novim trudnicama!

----------


## ugriz

Bok svima, pratim vas već neko vrijeme, ali se nisam javljala.
I ja sam isto pacijentica dr.P i ovaj mjesec (točnije ovaj tjedan) sam na AIH. Godinu i pol pokušavanja (prirodno uz LH trakice i folikulometriju), 1 spontani u 6tt, uklonjen polip prošli mjesec. Najavila sam nas sestri E. i rekla mi je da na AIH donesemo uzorak od kuce. Jeste li i vi ostale tako? Koliko dana nakon AIH ste radile betu? Da li ste pitale dr.P za piti utrogestane / duphastone ili vam je sam preporucio? Gdje primiti Ovitrelle - unutrasnja strana bedra ili trbuh (sto vas je manje boljelo)?
Znam da sam postavila puno pitanja, ali prvi puta smo u postupku...pa hvala.  :Wink:

----------


## Vela

Bok *ugriz*! Nisam bila na AIH-u, ali za IVF postupak sam donoslila uzorak od kuće, u njihovoj sterilnoj posudici. Dr. će ti na amb. list napisati kada trebaš vaditi betu (meni je to bilo 15. dan od punkcije js), također će ti napisati i za Utrogestane, te preporučiti da možda uzimaš nešto od vitamina...
Ovitrelle kao i sve druge injekcije sam si davala u stomak, u najmasniji dio , tako da skoro ništa i ne boli. Sretno!!

----------


## NINA30

Bog svima,
Ugriz-i ja idem kod dr.P.rađen mi je isto AIH prije tri tjedna prvi put,uzorak smo donjeli od kuće vjerojatno će i tebi to tako reći s tim da se moraš požuriti jer nesmije proći duže od sat vremena (pogotovo jer sad je vrućina).AIH sam radila 11.6 betu sam vadila jučer i nažalost negativna ali ok nadam se da će sljedeći put biti bolje.Utrogestan sam pila 14 dana od 12.6.A za Ovitrell će ti liječnik reći točno kada ja sam u stomak malo pecka ali stvarno malčice (išla na hitnu,strah me da se sama bodem a muž neće)
Pusa svima!

ps.jel netko možda ima saznanja o bakteriji ureaplazmi

----------


## Vela

Nina30, žao mi je zbog neuspjelog AIH-a, ali bit će bolje idući puta! 
Ureaplazma se lako riješava antibioticima, čini mi se doksiciklin, oba partnera i svakako ponoviti briseve poslije terapije jer se zna vraćati.  Nelječena infekcija zna praviti problemčiće, ali znatno manje nego druge bakterije (klamidija).

----------


## missy

Ima li tko friške informacije o listi čekanja za pikice(stimulirani)!?

----------


## martineza

drage moje, imali sta novoga u os? ili su svi jos uvijek na godisnjem, pa nema nista do 9 mj?

----------


## NINA30

Naručena sam za 10.8.kod dr.P nemam pojma hoće li mi sada raditi ili će čekati 9 mj. (opet me čeka AIH najvjerojatnije )znat ću više uskoro.....

----------


## zlatta

pozdrav svima, pročitala sam sve postove na ovoj temi jer sam i sama od rujna 2009.g. bila u KBO, imala jedan spontani (nakon prirodne trudnoće nakon Klomifena) i jednu izvanmaterničnu trudnoću (nakon AIHa), bila sam kod dr.P. Trenutno sam u fazi "čuvanja" od trudnoće nakon ove izvanm.tr. I u fazi razmišljanja da krenemo u Zg.
*Missy*, ako smijem pitati, rekla si da su i kod tebe posumnjali na izvanm.trud. ali neznam da li sam propustila pročitati što je na kraju bilo??

----------


## missy

Da,bila je vanmaterična,plod se smjestio u lijevom jajovodu...

----------


## zlatta

I kako je završilo? Laparo ili metotrexat? Ako su ti nudili metotrexat kao jedno od rješenja, što su ti rekli? Nekada mislim da bi bilo bolje da sam išla na laparo, ne znam...

----------


## martineza

dobar dan , drage moje forumasice. imam jedno mozda glupo pitanjce koje me pomalo uznemiruje, pa ako bi netko slucajno mogao pomoci. unazad 3 mjeseca MC se produzio s 28 dana na 33 dana. inace imam redoviti MC vec godinama, znam da je promjena mala i mozda nebitna, al meni neda mira, nisam prehladjena, ne konzumiram nikakve lijekove,...pa ne vidim razlog promjenama....p.s. i krace mi traje krvarenje...???? unaprijed zahvalna...

----------


## osijek

Samo sam malo navratila da vidim šta se dešava i dali se išta dešava u kbo!

----------


## Kadauna

> dobar dan , drage moje forumasice. imam jedno mozda glupo pitanjce koje me pomalo uznemiruje, pa ako bi netko slucajno mogao pomoci. unazad 3 mjeseca MC se produzio s 28 dana na 33 dana. inace imam redoviti MC vec godinama, znam da je promjena mala i mozda nebitna, al meni neda mira, nisam prehladjena, ne konzumiram nikakve lijekove,...pa ne vidim razlog promjenama....p.s. i krace mi traje krvarenje...???? unaprijed zahvalna...


ne znam kojih si godina, ali može biti neki (blagi) hormonalni disbalans i kasnija ovulacija, pa tako i produženi ciklusi. 

Ako možeš izvadi sve hormone, estradiol, lh, fsh, progesteron i to 2.-5. dan ciklusa, prolaktin 21. ili u tvom slučaju (33 dana ciklus)26. dan ciklusa. 

Sretno

----------


## zlatta

Martineza, ako se brineš najbolje da se javiš ginu, ja kada sam imala hormonski poremećaj (hiperprolaktinemija) ciklusi su bili neredoviti, i između sam imala neregularno krvarenje, a kod tebe kažeš da su redoviti.

----------

